# VxrMarcs 3 month Nurburgring Detail...



## HeavenlyDetail

*HeavenlyDetails 3 month Nurburgring Detail...*

This is my 3 month journey with my new Vxr Astra Nurburgring start to completition.

For those wishing to view sections and not the continual thread here are the links or follow on for the full thread..

Correction day 1... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81808

Correction day 2... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81807

Correction day 3... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81806

Engine bay design and build... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81805

Engine Bay fitting... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81804

Tuning and Mods... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81803

Interior Detail... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81801

Ice Install day 1 and 2... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81800

Ice Install day 3,4 and 5... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81799

Ice Install day 6,7 and final results... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81795

Vxr Nurburgring Final Results... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81794

Well what can i say about the Astra Vxr Nurburgring Edition....

My journey started when the vxr brand manager asked me to Vauxhall HQ to view the new Limited Editon model and to view my thoughts...

Arriving at Vauxhall Headquarters i was quite excited as i had not seen one in the flesh...










Reception is astounding with waterfalls wither side of the front reception...










I met Dougie and was lead down to the area where the car was being held...

This was build number 1 of 835 and 95% the same as the production version would be..
































































Specifications of the Nurburgring over standard guise are as follows...

The Nurburgring Edition named after the car's spiritual home, where much of its pre-production development was carried out, includes many never seen before specification items.
Priced at £20,995 on the road, each individually numbered Astra comes with exclusive all-white paint finish, lightweight white 18-inch 18-spoke alloy wheels and Dunlop performance tyres. Other exterior features include dark tinted rear windows, carbon fibre effect mirrors and B-Pillars and distinctive chequered flag body graphics to further emphasise the car's incredible performance. 
The Nurburgring Edition comes with the same 240PS, 2.0 Turbo engine as the Astra VXR, with each UK-specification car also coming provided with a Remus Sports Exhaust system.
The Nurburgring Edition theme continues inside, with carbon fibre effect detailing on the door trims and fascia, complementing the Piano black centre consule and trim.
Each car comes complete with exclusive leather trim with the Nurburgring circuit graphic embossed into the Recaro front seats and an individually numbered plaque showing each car's build number.
Cars can be ordered at all Vauxhall Retailers from Friday 7th December.

SPECIFICATION 
Based on the Astra VXR, the Nurburgring Edition will feature (in addition to the VXR specification)
Glacier White Exterior Paint 
Lightweight White 18-inch 18-spoke Alloy Wheels 
Dunlop Performance Tyres 
Carbon Fibre effect - Exterior mirror covers 
Carbon Fibre effect - B Pillar covers with Nurburgring circuit graphic 
Carbon Fibre effect - Nurburgring Edition Side-sill covers 
Carbon Fibre effect - Interior Trim 
Exclusive Leather Recaro seats with Nurburgring Circuit embossed into the headrest. 
Dark Tinted rear glass 
Chequered Flag Body Graphics 
Remus Stainless Steel Sports Exhaust

Overall i was impressed and left on a high and contacted my dealer when i got home...

Now i paid around £18,100 if i remember correctly for my last vxr and now it was 15 months old and had 4 bald tyres so i was surpised when the dealership Astons in Melton Mowbray offered me a part exchange of £16400 which meant only a £1700 change over price for a standard Nurburgring so it was a no brainer....I like to think that the upkeep of my car washed every 3 days and never ever outside overnight combined with a constant 5 layers of wax on at any time influenced this decision of which i was informed it was....The car sold straight away to a new owner...My old car did have a reputation as possibly the cleanest vxr on the planet which i was proud of..

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/03/23/new-owner-welcomes-vauxhall-vxr-astra-with-most-comprehensive-ca/

And the original blue vxr detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25400

Moving on 4 months and the day came to pick the car up from the dealership....I gave her a full detail the day before leaving and waxed her up ready for the new owner and drove to Melton Mowbray for the exchange...I had a tear in my eye..










Once inside i asked the salesman if i could have half hour on my own with the new car so i could fully inspect it...










Once the salesman had left i inspected the car then got my Paint aDepth Guage out and measured the paintwork on all panels to ensure that no accidental damage had been done and that no panels had been blowed over as i would have rejected the car instantly , i cant have that....The car was in good condition although i did spot a couple of blemishes and a bit of a sticker on the window which i queried but i knew it would come off so i left it..

Signed and sealed and i left a happy man...

Now i have big plans for the Nurbrgring and have spent the best part of 3 months inbetween designing and making bits for the car ready for it now it had arrived... The engine bay took 3 months to design and make , and the Ice install took about 60 hours aswell and all will be revealed later...

Correction Detail Day One.

The car was presoaked in Citrus degreaser and left for 2 minutes...



















Then the car was sprayed off to get rid of the grit that had sprayed up the sides as i didnt really want to snow foam until this bad contamination had gone for fear of scratching the sides as it runs down...



















Car then snowfoamed





































and left to dwell for 5 minutes










and sprayed off



















It was at this stage i decided to de-badge the car so i could clean behind it well and make sure it was clean ready for correction














































Now the car was ready for washing...I decided to wash in pure reverse osmosis water zero ppm in the dunk bucket and 50/50 pure and hot water in the shampoo bucket...Shampoo used to day is Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II and a pure sheepskin wash mitt which i thought id try after over a year using a special silicone free sponge and obviously grit guards in both buckets...Wheel brushed used are my 2" , 1.5" and 1" sheepskin drumsticks..










Wheels first and sprayed with Mequiars apc diluted 4:1 and Autosmart Tardis for internals which manage a good job on delivery wax..










Swissvax Whell Brush used for wheel faces and nut enclosure





































Water today not too hot and car washed




























and sprayed off










Now the car is washed i decided to clay the car off as there has been a case of bad contamination on the Nurburgrings , tiny orange fallout spots not uncommon on new white cars but hard enough to remove without clay...Polyclay used today










A typical example of the contamination










Clay lube is maxi sudsII diluted 1 litre zero ppm water to 1 cap full...



















Contamination cleaned with clay










and removed










Edges of all the graphics clayed










Clay bar after the bonnet










fairly clean....

Car then resprayed off










Buckets and water thrown and refilled and re washed




























50 litres of Ro water used today on the car



















and poured all over the car



















then to aid with drying the car is quick detailed with Mequiars Last Touch



















The car is then dryed with an Aquatouch drying towel



















The car is then taken into the garage for inspection...

My two friends Paul Dalton aka Miracle and Macca my photographer decided that it would be a good idea to photograph every panel and document it so i had a photograph of every panel incase of dealership problems and as a record of what each panel looks like from new before correction...This was then saved to the Applemac..










Car also inspected with lighting and 3m sungun aswell to try and find defects..




























Now i then spotted a problem on the roof which i was really unhappy about...A small paint blob about half a mm in size but none the less its there probably a spit from the spray gun...




























This is magnified quite a few times










and after discussion we realised that without looking really hard it was not visible to the eye without knowing it was there so i accepted it as rejecting the car now would be difficult...

A couple of scratches were found










and a couple of spots that had to be removed










The rest of the car is inspected



















before all the panels are measured for depth...



















The highest areas were roof and bonnet at 160 +/- 3 microns










The lowest points were the door sides










and the average was round 140 which is common for vxr,s










Now the correction starts , we both chose our weapons of choice and make a start...

Products used today were a combination of sonus fx1 and 2 pads , megs polishing pads and 3m 80349 and Menz ip.


















































































Trying to work on defects is so difficult on this colour and although its hard the car is quite badly scratched but impossible to photograph for viewing..










The bad scratch is worked on with 80349 but moved upto fast cut plus because its quite deep....A total of 2 microns is removed getting the scratch the best possible...
































































We then call it a day and have a large pizza....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Correction Day2

Starting the next day i had to finish off the correction work around the car..

Continuing with 3m extra fine compound and a fx2 pad




























I was quite surprised how easy under good lighting it is to see the swirling yet so difficult to photograph

checking the panels for heat










and buffing off as i go along




























Now all lights front and rear and windows are also machine polished as i think this makes all the difference























































every square foot checked once corrected for any remains of marking or swirls...










which you can see here before










So worked on these areas quite alot around door handles which is quite bizarre since this is normally quite a bad area on most cars but this is new???




























The worst areas were the plastic bumpers and trimmings...

This is the boot section , horrendous i think for new...










So slow speed worked carefully due to composition of bumper and heat generation










one pass










2nd slow pass










Result










Now the other thing i hate about cars from dealers is they pack too much grease onto them wiped by finger...I like grease in the joint of the part but not external as it plays havoc with my cloths when waxing or sealing around the area and for my every other day washes...










so as much grease wiped off as possible










then Menzerna final finish applied to a very very soft bristle toothbrush and only used on close call areas of hinges



















then once settled wiped away using coton buds



















and buffed up










Last parts of car corrected like rear spoiler etc










then car paint guaged again although i think the level of correction involved it would be difficult to determine the amount of paintwork removed probably only 1 micron i would think as guage struggling to get an accurate enough reading from then to now..










The whole car is now corrected and onto final finishing









































































Final finish is making all the difference to the white and i firmly believe it is such a critical stage that sometimes is missed out as ip and 80349 can give lsp ready finishes...





































Now the first Last Step Product i want to apply to this car is Zaino Z2 pro....

I have made a decision based on protection for the car due to Vauxhall paintwork being easily stone chipped that i was going to apply quite a few layers of this after i saw this photo on Zaino,s website..










So even though i fully appreciate that white is never going to benefit from the looks like any other colour it is a personal goal for me over 3 weeks to apply 51 layers 3 layers per day with the zfx kit..

I am hoping that the car will then be protected enough ready for my Wax of choice Swissvax Crystal Rock the best wax ive personally ever used... Speaking to Paul of Miracle Deatil i decided to apply 3 layers at the end for the wetness and overall look i am trying to achieve , i could have gone for one or the other but i never do anything by halves and Paul fully appreciated what i am trying to achieve..

So i now decided to give the car a full Isopropanol wipe down mixed 50:50 with Evian spring water..





































People often ask why this stage is neccesary and i really think that to get the best from possibly the best sealent in the world it needs to have a perfectly grease free and clean area so that the molecules once catalysing can bond to and the cleaner the better and more chance of a thorough lock.










Ok so 1 fl oz of z2pro poured into the bottle










and 5 drops of the flash curer



















and shaken for about 1 to 2 minutes so that it is thoroughly mixed










and applied to zaino pad










and applied very very thinly across the car




























now i like to work with the contours of the car with this product and work front to back on roof and bonnet and top to down on doors and sides

this is also applied to the wheels





































and wing mirrors










and headlights infact everything as i got carried away with it...:wall:

This is left on from 1 hour to well however long you want really dust dependant

and removed


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Engine Bay

Ok when i decided to purchase the Nurburgring i also decided to do something a little bit different and celebrate the car through the engine bay....I decided that the way forward for me was in chrome , one off pieces and personal to me...I knew that i needed the help of some people so started asking around for guys that come with good recommendations for what they do...

I had a vision in my head of what i wanted so it was basically get it down on paper , make it out of cardboard to fit mm perfect then get it fabricated , engraved to how i want it then sent away for chroming....

I guesstimated this would take me about 12 weeks in total so i got started by speaking to fabricators and decided on a guy who has done work on some show cars Deon Customs....Luke Deon is a guy who works with a passion for what he does like i do on detailing so i knew after speaking to him at the start he could make the parts i wanted...He said he could fabricate anything within reason as long as he had the dummy to work from or failing that would make them himself from my engine bay but i decided i wanted to be involved aswell so we spent many a night makeing parts and checking them with him...

This was the initial photoshop that my tech Macca did for me from what i described i wanted and this was the basis of my engine bay now...










I decided to make a part for everything under the bonnet and it started quite simple and got more complex..

This is the break fluid reservoir , although there are examples of this out there i needed to make these in mild steel due to the chroming process and engraving as you cannot chrome stainless which is what 99% of the covers are made from..














































The fuse box covers



















shock tops










Battery Cover




























Now the trickiest part of this was the air box cover due to its size , complexity and the fact it had finage on it..

I had to check it was ok with Vauxhall to strip the finage off to make a solid area for me to replicate +3mm.

Finage stripped off and smoothed down..



















I then started to replicate it as best i could....I will say it did take me 7 hours in the end to get it exactly right for Luke to replicate it with a snug fit..









































































and finally fitted exactly in position in the car (old car of course whilst waiting delivery)



















The part was labeled up alphabetically and stripped apart for the individual parts to be made and welded together....I also informed Luke that i wanted no external welds , this was very important to me along with straight lines and circles no curves...For maximum light reflection..

This is what Luke came up with ready for chroming..




























The quality of the part was astounding and im really pleased he had come upto my expectations of what id been told he could do...

This is the battery cover along with the Nurburgring design i wanted which DRJ-Media had designed for me...










One part of the fuse box cover and engraved again to follow the lines of the Nurburgring Edition bodywork..










Brake Fluid Reservoir Cover










and in position










this was one of the other really tricky parts the transfer pipe....It was tricky because i was adamant it was engraved to match the rest and that meant it had to be engraved then rolled and made along with the sensor housing welded onin exactly the correct place along with the correct bore for the sensor to fit into...










I think i must have made about 10 trips to Luke to ensure all was perfect ...

This is all the parts Deon Customs made for me ready for shipping off.....The large square frame and circle are for the ICE install later on.










Now the next part of the engine bay was more specialised and i needed someone with some serious equipment to help me out so contacted Blacksheep Design who said they could help.....I explained my project and what i was looking for and asked for some ideas to be batted about and gave a jist of my thoughts.....I wanted all the caps to be replaced and made in aluminium as they would chrome differently to mild steel and give a more shiny look than steel which is what i wanted basically a juxtaposition of colours all on the hue of chrome..

These were 2 things i wanted incorporated in my design , the track and a wreath like the drivers used to wear which i always loved..



















So first things first i wanted a new front badge to replace the Vauxhall one so we talked and came up with 2 ideas....



















My build number i had requested was 600 so i decided i liked the ring logo but asked for the build number to be incorporated in this and he did me proud....

This is what he came up with at first



















then refined to the exact specification i wanted and made ready for chroming.....










And this is it fitted










i could have gone down the resin filled route but i like it clean and shiny...










The next part was the oil filler cap and he came up with this for me after a few designs...










The next part was the washer bottle cover , power steering cover and break fluid reservoir...We agreed on a plain track logo and this is what he produced...



















Now i really liked these but it was niggling me that i just knew his work was so good i really felt it was a wasted talent on just these so i changed my mind and asked him to let me see what he thought and he came up with this...










and i think this looks a lot better and more intricate....










Now the next part had played on my mind for a long time and i must have spent over 10 hours trying to find something that was personal to me... I ended up with a biblical quote after speaking to a few people and their thoughts , im not sure of its actual existence but i originally thought it was from the parable of the sower but it may have been created by a new day version of the bible....

The following was engraved on my heatshield...










and positioned by DRJ-Media for me










The next stage was to celebrate Manuel Reuter,s lap time in the Nurburgring so i had a top made for both sides of the shock tops...

Name and car on left










and lap time and speed on right










Next part was a couple of designs till i was happy...I wanted a plaque on the airbox cover to show who i was and Blacksheep designed this for me which was before my build number had been confirmed...










I asked for The Great White to be added as per the advert in the national press for the Nurburgring










which i loved and he got on with it....










Last but not least rear badge i wanted was designed and made as per this










and a little plaque for the guys including my Tuner under my bonnet










Now the very last bit i wanted which took some serious effort was the fuel cap as i really wanted to incorporate everything i could think of in this.....He blew me away with this and this is it in its glory all made with the rear for the filler cap fitted and such craftsman ship.....All chromed aswell....










Now the last stage the chroming was a tricky one because i have heard some bad stories about some chromers and i needed a first class company for the effort i had put in.....I spoke to various Harley Davidson shops and the name Protech Finishing cropped up on more than one occasion so i contacted them and they agreed to do my engine bay for me....

I am not totally clued up on the exact procedure but it was done in various stages....

Brake Fluid cover



















and then chromed










Ok a run through of the parts finished

Air Box










Top Hat










The Crossover










Fuse Box Cover



















Transfer Pipe










Brake Fluid Reservoir










Heatshield










Power Steering Cap










Petrol Cap



















Airbox Plaque










Oil Filler Cap










Shock Caps










Vauxhall Front Badge










Battery Cover



















Thankyou Plaque



















everything ready to be fitted










Now you didnt really think i was gonna fit this lot without a little buff up did ya :lol:

Ok 3 layers of zaino z2pro with zfx added




























left for an hour then buffed off










and they came up even better than i could imagine plus engine bay protection









































































now totally ready for fitting......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Engine Bay Fitting

Now all the components for the engine bay are finished its time to fit them all...

First of all the crossover section is to be removed as this really stops most of the components from being worked on...



















then the rocker cover is removed as i have a new one delivered from the bodyshop



















the new one has been professionally sprayed to a shade i wanted to get a good juxtaposition of colours under the bonnet between my hoses and the chrome....I just didnt think white would highlight the colours well enough



















and while the crossover was off the heatshield was fitted aswell










Brake fluid reservoir and cap fitted










and tops










and then the braided breather pipe fitted



















Now the spark plug cover looked like it had a bit of flake in it so i decided to polish it up and see if i could work on it....

The cover was cleaned then hd-cleansed for a nice oily wet finish










and buffed off










the results are nice



















Next oil filler cap put in place










and fuel rail fitted










then the black tophat removed to be replaced with the new chrome one










so now the back end almost fitted










Next was the transfer pipe which had been the hardest part to make , VX Racing hoses fitted and ready for installing



















Jubilee clips all zaino z2pro,ed aswell x 3 layers










and hoses fitted










The chrome crossover is then refitted



















Battery cover fitted










and 2 fuse box covers










Now the Air Mass Meter i knew would spoil the overall effect of the pipework running across the engine as it connects pipes with a large plastic part in the middle so i had a replica made to slot into place replicating a chrome interconnect and after 4 attempts it fitted perfectly and was bonded into place










Next an ITG Performance air filter was placed into position in place of the standard paper one










and the airbox cover and pipework was completed










Air Mass Meter connected up to give the straight through pipe , chrome look



















Now one last detail i wanted to change was the Vauxhall Griffin on the front of the car so removed the front grill










and removed the Griffin



















which left a plastic circle which needed drilling to fit the new badge through as the new badge had been made for me with a backed locking plate










new badge checked for fit










Locking plate fixed into position and locked










and new badge fitted



















So after 5 hours my engine bay was fitted

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

LAST STAGE PRODUCTS........

Now the time has moved on quite a bit because i have been applying 3 layers per day since the 29th of May when i originally finished the correction....

My goal is 51 layers which i knew would take approximately 3 weeks being done correctly...

So after the initial layers this is layer 15 going on on the 5th June



















and buffed off



















and then 13th June and onto layers 39









































































and then z8 detail spray for the extra blingage...



















Now the most obvious question anyone is going to ask me is did it make a difference and at what stage and i will be totally honest....I didnt see any improvement after about layer 7 or 8 but i know it has helped with protection and being white i think i have probably got the worst colour to show it anyway....

Zaino Z2pro






























Now moving onto the 23rd June i have completed the zaino layers and time to put the wax on being Swissvax Crystal Rock formulated by Paul Dalton of Miracle Detail and Swissvax Europe one of the oldest if not the oldest hand wax producers in the world.... They have worked together in tandem to produce i think the best wax available to show the contours of a car in every aspect.....

The wax used today came from a £10,000 Daniel Swarovski Ltd Edition one made especially for Paul and elite customers of Pauls that would so wish to purchase one..... It has been commisioned by Swarovski and the box is a work of art......




























Inside the crystal it has been engraved and the attention to detail is phenominal



















Takeing a very small amount of crystal Rock i massage it into my hands to warm it up



















then gently apply it to the bodywork



















working with the contours of the car










I find hand waxing very therapeutic and i also believe that for the ultimate finish hand waxing does give a little extra as after doing cars by pad and hand i feel the catalyst takes place better due to the heat between wax and bodywork and better bonding is evident.....



















When applying wax by hand i think everyone applys it differently but i find personally for me a flat wipe then herringbone works best as ive been taught as it smoothes the surface and gets maximum spread then the herringbone part makes sure every square inch of the bodywork is applied to a multitude of times to ensure no area is missed....





































The crystal Rock is left for about half hour before being wiped off




























Bonnet buffed off to leave a real wet carnauba look i simply love






















































































































3 layers of Crystal Rock is applied and to be honest the finish is the best i think possible on a white car with no clearcoat......This has been a major experiment for me to try and achieve something from a bare base and im over the moon with the results along with a good amount of protection i can build on every 2 weeks for the cars life as i did with my last one......

After Crystal Rock



Now what is the difference between the two videos of Zaino and Crystal Rock , well quite simply speed......The Zaino although doing the same job has an element of sheeting in it and the water dispersion is slower than the Crystal Rock which drops off uniformly and at high speed whereas Zaino seems to have a more frictional surface.....This is evident when driving at high speed as when the car was zaino,ed i could see the beading on the bonnet moving up with the wind speed but with the Crystal Rock it was virtually non existent.....Lets remember here though that these are two totally different chemically formulated products and vast differences in price and each has its own characteristic......They both do what they do well....

Hi-Def Video of Paintwork...

YouTube - VXRMarcs Nurburgring No:600


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Tuning and Mods...

Ok its quite a simple one here , there are only a handful of guys who touch my car when it comes to bolting bits on and off and tuning.....They are 2 Vauxhall techs Daz and Macca and Thorneymotorsport in Milton Keynes who professionally race in the Dunlop Sportmaxx cups with Bmw m3,s , Astra and Corsa vxr,s and Daz who works on my car is the Thorneymotorsport Corsa Vxr Race Technician...

http://www.thorneymotorsport.co.uk/racing/

They have put in excess of over £1 million into this operation so the level of service and knowledge of Bmw and Vauxhall tuning is at the highest level..

REAR TRIM

First port of call is the chrome strip across the boot....I wanted something to look slightly more agressive and in keeping with the colouration of the car so decided to go white as nothing really on the car is chrome its all black and white...

I had a custom badge to repace the Astra wording which reads Nurburgring Edition 600 for my build number...










The rear trim was sent away to Crash Care Centre in Hitchin , Herts who have taken care of all my projects over the years and again their level of work from parts to full resprays is excellent....

http://www.crashcarecentre.com/

They sent the part back with a weeks turn round....

And the rear fitted



















and from behind










Wheels

Now from the offset the wheels concerned me....I am a fan of the colour on the car being white but what concerned me was simply the aftercare of them as i clean my wheels at least 4 maybe 5 times a week and to do these took me 90 minutes from start to finish ....

Ok wheels removed from car










Transport wax still evident as i had not attempted to remove this on initial detail as i knew wheels were coming off ready for layering up...










Wheels then All Purpose Cleaner cleaned inside and out to remove the transport wax




























especially around wheel weights where i am really fussy










I then decided i would Hd Cleanse and Zy...mol Concours the wheels once fortnightly so i used this wax as it looks fab on white and leaves a real wet appearance especially when looking through the spokes...



















Waxeft for about 5 minutes and buffed off










Some nice reflection shots inside...














































Callipers also cleaned aswell and hand waxed with zy...mol Concours although i have a set of AP Racing brakes to go on shortly but its irrelevant as they are on here for now.... Inever ever use acidic wheel cleaner on my brakes as this dulls the calliper paintwork.




























Jetseal left for about 1 hr and buffed off



















Suspension

Ok while the wheels were off Daz changed my suspension over for me...

I wanted Eibach Sportlines for the car as i get around a 40mm drop and i like the stance of the car....Springs also waxed in 2 layers...














































Wheels

Ok we are jumping forward in time slighly here as to be honest the wheels were starting to stress me out.....I cleaned them non stop day after day but the nature of the paint on them like a china effect actually made them impossibly to keep clean .....I was having nightmares about the colouration of them after only 100 miles so scoured the web for ideas.....I decided after seeing a Lambo Murcielago that i lved the effect of the wheels and the way the light bounced off them.....I spoke to a specialist who advised me to go for a traight of chrome combined with a silver overlay and dark shadowing so thats what i went for......I asked for faces to appear light yet innards to be dark to trick the light on them into covering inside with shadows yet make the edges appear light...

My car was left for a week with them




























The result they achieved for me after many test sprays was superb




























to give me this effect , not black or white but a juxtaposition of colours depending on the light available



















Exhaust

Ok exhaust...

Now the limited Edition Nurburgring comes with a full Remus sytem but its just too xr3i for me plus looks like a huge sausage roll sticking out the back so i dumped it and put a full Milltek on it ....

Car on left Remus and right Milltek...










My Milltek was fitted



















and needed a slight adjustment to get it mm perfect as i cant bear that old mm out look



















and then 2 weeks later i realised a new rear end had been made without vxr on but Milltek Sport 

So after a kind word with Mr Thorney he helped me with a new designed one and it was fitted....



















Exhaust was zaino z2pro,ed although im not sure it will last long but ive given it a go...

Rear Anti Roll Bar

Ok one thing i am always conscious of is the rear end twitching slightly at high speed especially when cornering hard so i invested in a Whiteline RARB.










I wasnt too happy about the packaging especially when i read this...










So everything prepared and rubbed down and keyed...










then wrapped










and primed in 4 fine layers










4 coats of gloss white applied










and 2 clearcoats










everything then Zy...mol Hd Cleansed










buffed off and 4 layers of Collonite 476s applied for its durability










and then its ready for fitting























































while we had the rear wheels off i wanted the hubs redone as i spotted a tiny little brown stain which had been bugging me so Daz did them then pressed the brakes to cut a nice line around the disc which happened when i drove home..



















Brake Porn

Ok brakes.....I have always felt the brakes on the vxr are well capable of stopping the car but seeing as im tuning now i realised after a recent event of nearly giving the car a facelift that i needed big brakes.....I have waited for ages to get a set of AP,s and luckily i sourced some off a friend..



















These were then sent away to LeeLee of Crash Care Centre and told him to conjour me up some Brake porn so he duly obliged...My only criteria was blue to match rear oems and bold...well pleased with the results and after initial spraying etc all hand done then clearcoated..





































Once all hand edges etc tidied up and finished he sent them to me...wow!!!!










While Daz got on with stripping the fronts i decided to give them the 6th layer of Jetseal 109





































Jetseal left for an hour










and buffed off



















they looked fantastic










and then fitted to car




























ThorneyMotorSport Stage 2

I decided now the car was kitted exactly how i wanted it i would get it mapped.... I decided on stage 2 not stage 3 simply because i didnt want a intercooler fitted.....The reason for this is one i dont want the front bumper removed incase it gets slightly marked and two i would have to modify the engine bay which i am happy with....










Inside the heart of the business



















vx220










Car then had data read and placed on the rolling road in shootout mode...





































Temperature today not brilliant but ok...










Daz then reporting car data to Superchips who in conjunction with Thorney motorsport have written the maps for the vxr range either downloadable from any Thorney Motorsport Performance centre or via Bluefin the handheld unit which plugs into the cars port under the hand brake...










After my initial run the standard Vxr Astra is 237bhp and mine running with full Milltek gained 251bhp on the road in standard Nurburgring guise.










The Stage 2 map is then downloaded and car run on the rolling road...




























Very pleased with the final results of 280 bhp and 320 lb ft torque and i can really feel it pulling like a train on the road , a very progressive map with superb pull through all the range....

My cars personal Tuning Build Number to corresponde with my bhp as requested..










The car on final run...


----------



## Pad

i see a monster thread coming... looking forward to it. (nice car, btw.)

clearly, I wrote this before seeing the rest of it. I am speechless.... outstanding.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Interior Leather and Vinyl

Now the interior was gonna be difficult on this car due to the limited edition leather seats and being neated i really didnt want to start ripping them apart as yet....I have quotes for carbon sides and back seats and also to change the leather but keep existing heat pads etc but i wont be doing this for at least a year .....

I did decide i needed some embroiderry doing on the car though so i got together with Dave of DRJ-Media and he came up with a small design for me that he felt could be incorporated on the rear parcel shelf and also a carpet for the boot to protect my new install....

Steve at classic car services did me proud again and had the rear shelf trimmed in matching leather and embroidered the same as the carpet so i was well pleased....It also had my build number i requested 600 in the centre...




























Next onto the cleaning and maintenance of the interior and prevention of leather fade or cracking in years to come...I have always used zy...mol for this to be honest because the finish Treat and Leather gives is second to none..

First of all i hoovered the car out and then Mequiars apc worked on the vinyl panels to ensure they were clean before treating them...



















I used Zy...mol Vinyl on the plastic parts because i love the sheen it gives and the way it darkens it up slightly...










I will continue to do this everyday for 5 days the same as my last car to build the colour up slightly from the grey it is...

The whole of the boot area is then wiped over










and inside the rubber seals brushed out










and rehoovered










Then the rubber seals in the boot are treated with Aerospace 303 a uv fade resistant milk that feeds the seals and prevents drying out...










This is applied










Next the interior of the car is brushed out




























and vinyled




























and then buffed off to a beautiful sheen




























Now all the interior plastic has previously been z2 pro,ed so it was case of wiping with Z8 to get the Piano Black up and nicely shiny





































Next is the leather...Zy...mol Treat is used for this and i have previoulsy used Zy...mol leather cleaned the seats and door cards to make sure they are spotless..










All the leather is wiped over after i have left the heating on for half hour to open up the pores so the leather can breathe and allow the milk to penetrate...










Slight darkening which i love and after 2 treatments the colouration is better and deeper










The rear shelf is also done










then the whole car is wiped and buffed up to a lustrious sheen



















Interior Lighting

Now one thing i seriously am unhappy about with new cars especially Vauxhall is orange lighting.. I decided before the car turned up we had to have a Burg Day and arranged for 3 cars to be ready for my good friend Daz better known as vxrcourt3 the lighting specialist to come down from Cleethorpes for the day to change everything over...

He has mastered the art of doing this safely and is possibly the only person i would trust on my car electrically to do a job like this....This is generally expressed as anyone who can solder can do it but i beg to differ...I have seen work by authorised auto electrical companies try to achieve this with the canbus system and have seen the outcomes aswell....:wall:

So we all arrived early and waited for Daz to arrive from his hotel




























Daz got to work on my car and started to strip the interior





































Due to haveing a double din he had already done my radio headunit supplied with the vehicle as i had sent it to him previously.



















All my centre console was now stripped out










Next was the speedo and instrument section



















All stripped this included doors and roof aswell










Daz then set about stripping all the individual parts



















and the instrument section taken apart










to reveal all the Surface Mount Diodes










Daz then marked all the smd,s with a small pen to show the correct polarity.



















This is one area many people fail when doing this as they break the wafer thin ribbon to the screen










All apart and ready for soldering




























Now i have to be honest these smd,s come in 3 sizes and i thought they were small but they are ridulous...Daz uses a special soldering iron for his due to the fact they are miniscule....one slip and the circuit board is a goner...










This is a typical example of the size of some of the smd,s as you can see between the two red arrows.....Now imagine trying to solder that onto a circuit board....Daz has very steady hands and the risk of a new £700 instrument panel should he slip....This is why trust him and no one else....




























Checking each one as he goes before and after...all 120 of them.














































Once it is all finished everything is fitted back together




























and checking before i set off...(This is his normal driving position..)










and all back together...time taken 4 hours

Typical Vauxhall Before



















And after on mine
















































And my friend videoed over my shoulder for me to show in absolute darkness whilst driving how good the lighting is..

Total Darkness Video


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Ice Install Day 1

Now the ICE for my car was really a situation where I knew what I wanted but didn't want to go down the route of giving the car to someone and them just doing it, I wanted a professional OEM look for it and advice on what to get etc... I wanted a SQ setup not SPL and everything to be fitted discreetly and no max power builds anywhere with masses of fibreglass and NOS bottles..

I could have gone with the likes of some of the big names in installation like Sonic Frontiers, Plush or SQ+ but I really wanted this to be a project that had an OEM look and to be done by someone who wanted to do it for passion, so I contacted a guy who I had seen across a few forums and by word of mouth from Mercedes and who had been in the ICE game for over 20 years, a guy called BasilD .......... His installations, that I had viewed prior, were exactly what I was looking for, so we agreed a plan where by he would do my install and I would make sure for the next few years his car would glow and bead like a mutha...

We started by meeting up and chatting about what I was after in terms of Sound and look and from there Basil made numerous recommendations to me. I already had a few bits and pieces and Basil recommended some good matches to go with it.......

I was quite lucky in that I have a Diamond Audio Reference Series D7056 - 6 channel amp that would power the whole system enough for me...










I did actually strip this down and clean and wax the chrome surround wearing an anti static wristband, and the amp has come up well bling.. I actually used ***** Destiny on this.










Now, this is the gear I have minus all the Dynamat Extreme soundproofing for my install..










List of equipment in the picture above:

· Front components: Rainbow CS 265 P Van Phase - Profi Vanadium Line 6-1/2" Phase 2-Way Component System

· Power/earth, remote wire & fuse block: 4AGW JL Audio kit (XB-PCS4-1)

· Audio interconnects : 3 x JL audio Premium 3.66m/12ft (XB-BLUAIC2-12)

· Speaker wire: 70ft JL audio Premium (XB-BLUSC12)

· Amplifier: Diamond Audio D7056 6 channel amp

· Headunit: Pioneer AVIC-HD3BTII (2 din: DVD, Sat Nav, Bluetooth, HD disc)

· Sub: JL Audio 10W3V3-4

· Rear speakers: CDT Audio CDT CL-6EX - 6.5" Coax Speakers

· Fascia Kit: Connects2 Double din fascia Kit (CT23VX05A) (includes cage)

· CANBUS Steering wheel control adapter: Connects2 (CTSVX002 & CTPIONEER)

· Subwoofer Grill: Auto Acoustics (custom design by me)

· Amp cover: 8mm Clear Perspex®

So starting up in Leicester at 1pm the car is slowly taken apart....










All seats, trim and interior removed














































the car is then totally empty



















The very expensive penny tweeters (below picture)



















and the wiring loom running down the sides of the car, not very neat, Basil informed that this would all be tidied up, as like me, it makes him feel ill looking at it...










Now this I was really upset about, although you couldn't see it as it was under carpet it was there.....I asked Basil if it was possible to get to this after the ice install was done, so I could get it re-sprayed over as it ruins the white...Absolute vandalism of my car when building...










We discussed soundproofing and Basil basically said if you don't soundproof it's a waste of time because it so important. After sitting in his car I could hear why...The bass is so much deeper and outside noise is at least 50% quieter......We decided to Dynamat Extreme the whole car, except roof as I was not concerned about this, plus it was a serious amount of work...

Basil started to run the cabling










The power supply cable from the battery is run in braided nosing and then covered in corrugated/split tubing (in the engine bay only) and run through the bulk head, using an new rubber grommet in an existing rubber grommet...



















Everything braided and run down the side sill in OEM cabling ducts



















Next onto the sound deadening, which started as dusk set in



















The Dynamat® Extreme is heated up with a heat gun to make it more pliable and easier to stick down. The backing peeled off and it is stuck into place










it is then rolled onto the surface using a Dynamat roller to ensure it is stuck on properly.



















Now this took a good part of the day and by time we got to the soundproofing it was getting dark.....Basil has got a reputation as a hard methodical worker but I didn't realise that meant 3am in the morning, which is when he finished for day 1....to be honest I fell asleep at 12 which is when my last photo was taken.....




























I came to the conclusion Basil is either very passionate like me or a Broadmoor escapee.

This upset me terribly and I asked Basil to allow me to remove it before continuing which he did.....Phew!



















nice 10 p speakers










end of day 1










Day 2

Well I woke up at 8am and Basil was already in full swing. He said he only slept for 4 hours on average and had restarted so after yesterdays 14 hours he was off again....

He had been busy



















The whole of the car was almost done including under the carpet and the sides



















Now it was my turn to get involved, as Basil wanted me to mask up the wheel well ready for fibreglassing later on in the day, if we got time...










This basically involved using masking tape to tape up the whole wheel well so that it could be waxed and fibreglassed and then lifted out. Like greasing a baking sheet I suppose.....










While I did this Basil continued to Dynamat® the front of the car and inside the doors



















I continued doing the well till I was happy with it










The inside of the doors was then finished and the difference when tapping the outside of the doors was amazing....










The wheel well was taped in masking tape to make the Sub Box enclosure, so that it would sit snuggly in the well and free up space in the boot, as I was adamant I did not want a sub box in the boot taking up space...

The rest of the wiring then had heat shrink applied to the ends of the braiding and checked for absolute length



















Now it was time for the rear speakers to be fitted but not connected up...We spoke about this and I know Basil spent over 15 hours testing various makes of speakers with my set up and sub to match up the equipment. Big thanks to Car Electronics for putting up with Basil at this stage. http://www.carelectronicsltd.co.uk/

I also know that the result was that we went for a very neutral sounding set of CDT's in the end...

CDT Audio CDT CL-6EX - 6.5" Coax Speakers

Model: CL-6EX (6.5" Coaxial)

Midrange: 6.5"

Mounting depth: 2.5"

Crossover: separate in-line 12 dB.

Tweeter: 3/4" silk dome Tweeter for perfect imaging

Power handling: 90 watt

Frequency response: 60Hz-20kHz

Sensitivity: 91.3 dB.

Impedance: 4 Ohm

The rear speakers has a foam ring applied to ensure a airtight seal




























The speaker wiring was then fed through the car from the rear to the front doors, ensuring that their was sufficient length and cable tied into place every 4" to 6"











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and all the original Vauxhall wiring was tidied up and cable tied and wrapped


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and then neatly put together and cable tied to look how it should look, professional and organised










The flies loved my roof landing bay....lol










The front of the car was then concentrated on; mainly the doors and dynamatting now that the insides had been done, time for the (inside) outer layer of the door





































And the door finished with my original 10p speakers fitted back on so I had some sounds until the ICE install is finished....










My Bluetooth module is then fitted and the wiring run for my Bluetooth microphone behind the headlining and down behind the front A pillar trim. Visible is the tensioner for the Curtain Airbag....



















Now when Basil started doing the fronts I asked him if he could take 15 minutes so I could get rid of all this behind the door as it would drive me crazy knowing it was there...Horrible sticky glue from the original weather seal.. grrrrr,,,.....










So he did for me...










So fronts now complete and time for the head unit to go in...

I got a very, very good deal on a Pioneer 30gb HDD Double Din unit (AVIC HD3II-BT) for the car....I wanted this over the Alpines etc due to it having almost all the modules built in as well as steering wheel control compatibility, which is a problem with some after market Double Dins....This was done via a module by Connects2 and the Pioneer was now fully versatile with my car....The £0GB music jukebox built into the Pioneer also swung in its favor

http://www.pioneer.co.uk/uk/products/10/20/241/AVIC-HD3BT/index.html

I also wanted hands free voice recognition so I can phone via voice and change tracks etc so this was my first and only choice really...




























now the Pioneer is installed using a Connects2 fascia Kit (this includes the correct 2 Din cage to fit the Astra) just the crossovers to fit on the doors and day 2 is finished



















Total time taken today 10 hours...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Day 3 (I was not present)
So before I arrived for the next phase of the build, Basil had progressed with the sub enclosure. 
So after the initial mould was taken of the wheel well using 4 layers of fiberglass (chopped strand) matting, it was time for the rest of the enclosure to be built. 2 pieces of 16mm MDF were bonded together for extra strength and glued into the fibreglass mould to make the one side of the enclosure. A channel was cut into the second mdf layer (more later on the reasons for this) and the hole for the binding posts cut out. 








This was then fibreglassed into place using three layers of chopped strand matting either side of the partition and the inside of the enclosure was Dynamatted for extra deading.
























Another 3 layers of fiberglass matting was laid on top of the Dynamat© for extra strength.
























Black spray paint was sprayed on the front of the MDF to enable Basil to look for any areas that had not been covered properly with fiberglass.








The top cover for the sub enclosure and the amp rack base where then marked out on MDF and cut out.








Time taken: 3 hours

Day 4
Ok back to Leicester today for the Sub Box enclosure to be finished...
Well the weather when I arrived was not with us today , showers and a typical British summer really for this time of the year...
First off Basil wanted to run the portion of the main power wire in the engine bay in corrugated tubing








and the ends were heatshrinked. 








and the gold terminal was attached and connected up to the battery, with the fuse holder mounted securely on the firewall








Oooohh! Can't resist a beading shot on Zaino...:lol:
















The weather had now picked up dramatically and Basil set about finishing the sub enclosure which he had progressed with (as detailed in day 3)...While not show on Day three the cover for the Sub enclosure had been attached and sealed... It was now a case of trimming the edging to tidy it all up. 
















and slotted home... Exactly how I wanted it, maximum sound, minimum lost space. (Before anyone mentions what about the spare wheel the VXR's has no spare wheel only, tirefit)
















A small curve was then cut out of the centre section to allow the spare wheel clamp to still fit and secure both the parts from the center...very clever..
















A perfect channel was cut which is the attention to detail I like about Basil, most people chop off the centre section but Basil used it to our advantage, even though we probably lost 2 hours on the build. The reason for the channel was to allow the centre spike to run thorough so that the sub enclosure and the amp rack could be fastened down








The rear part of the under section build is placed to get measurements
















This is the base for the amplifier, which will be hinged to allow access to the wheel well, for my emergency accessories and tyre inflation system...Notice the uneven surface of the amplifier base. It is like that as it follows the contours of the floor exactly.
























The Amplifier is then placed into position ready for the section to be made to secure it and sink it slightly...








and the sub chrome ring placed where we think it's at its best position








The sub frame is then made for the amp








and completed








and seated








I then asked if we could just spray a small amount of black around the edging just incase when illuminated any wood was visible








The hole for the sub is then cut out
























and placed to make sure the fit is correct








I ordered a special carpeting for this as I wanted very good quality which didn't fluff and after 2 months it turned up....The sub enclosure was then trimmed 








spray glued
















and fitted
























the centre section is cut away








and the speaker binding posts secured into place
















Acoustic wadding was placed inside 








and the sub was secured into position
























The lower rear amp section was then trimmed
























Amp seating cut out
















and seated in position 








Time taken today is 6 hours

Day 5
Ok, Basil came down today to get the rear lower section finished and wired up ...








Now, I asked to have some pockets built into the lower section, to keep my various parts I normally have rolling around in the boot. So Basil worked out some ideas for me....We agreed on a section for parts on the left and the right would just be a support, as this was not needed...
I needed to make some templates, to make the parts required








Basil had already made the lower left section
































and the parts were made
Everything, although being covered, was glued and screwed into place








































and then fitted around the sections completed already
























This then all needed trimming, which we shared
















The fabric was stretched and glued into place
















and completed one side








and fully trimmed and placed into position








and the hinged section to show accessibility into wheel well
















The amp is then secured into place 








and now totally secured








Now it was time to start getting the wiring ready for the amp and to get the cabling neat and tidy, as this is Basil's forte. The cabling was cable tied to cable holders (which where bonded to the car) every 8 or so inches and routed to the correct side of the amp for connection.
































Time taken today 9 hours


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Day 6
Ok back to Leicester today for the boot build again..
This is a case of starting the upper section namely the sub top enclosure...
I had spoken to Basil and decided I wanted a laser cut Perspex© cover grille, but done professionally and also wanted to put some chrome in the rear as well..... Sat down and sorted a CAD design out for it.
My initial thoughts were to have a circle in the centre with the Nurburgring logo like this








but then decided aesthetically not to...so went for this








which ended up like this; laser cut out of 8mm Perspex© which could be glass it was cut so well








We measured out the size for the upper section and made a template and Basil got to work
















Now the tricky part was knowing exactly where to cut this and I must admit I was stumped, as it had to be mm perfect, for the cover to fit. We also only had 2mm of chrome edge to play with, or it would not fit perfectly and Deon Customs had made the chrome ring superbly and to the mm perfect...
















Measuring it all out was hard work, as the part was continually taken in and out and tried ...
















Basil with his knowledge then showed me exactly where the centre point would be for the routing to be done...








The test circle was routed and checked with the Perspex cover








then cut out
















then tested for fitment
















and it was mm perfect...








Then placed in car for a dummy run








along with amp as this is the next large part to make
















Now we were happy the next part was me being fussy but I wanted a handle , not just any handle but a Mercedes Chrome handle which has taken 2 months to turn up as it is on back order but Basil pulled some strings for me...








A template was made so we could fit the handle onto the amp upper section so it can be lifted easily...








and the amp window is routed








and handle part cut out as well








and tested before fabrication








Window then cut out ready for Perspex mounting
















and upper sub cover then fabricated
































Perspex grill fitted








and placed into position








and chrome ring fitted








and now its starting to resemble the spec I asked Basil for...








Time taken today 8 hours..

Day 7

Todays build is all about the Amp cover and setting the system up prior to finishing the lighting..

We had already made templates so on with the build

















and finalising the sizing for mm perfect fitting prior to trimming








and fitting








Next it needs to be trimmed








































i also covered the underneath aswell although not visible








and this is it finshed ready for handle and perspex to be added









and handle added








and chrome square checked for fitting








Next the perspex is heated on the edges to allow a better clarity and a more glass like appearance so this is how it looks before








during heating
















and after








it absolutely resembles glass now.. The perspex is set and edges are siliconed which will be under the chrome frame








The wiring to the Amp is now very neatly tacked down 
















and we were ready to have the sytem checked over by one of the best guys in the business Phil from Car Electronics.... The rest of the fabrication was to wait till later today and next saturday for final touches...

So off to www.carelectronicsltd.co.uk for some final advice and helpsetting the system up to its possible best..








These guys have been around for years and their customers have won just about every award there is going or their show and demonstartion cars have








The entrance way into the showroom proves this
















Based in Leicester they have possibly one of the finest showrooms available showing all stock from the ranges of the best Audio specialists
















and some real trick demo cars








































I felt really honoured they had agreed to help me and had already cleared a space in the workshop for my car prior to me turning up...
























The only part to be finished before they listened and altered the adjustable settings on my amp were the front Rainbows
























My Rainbow front components
















which Phil and Basil then worked on for me
































and fitted into place
















and front tweeters fitted aswell which look ubber cool








The rear nearly complete now and the amp was then fired up and set up accordingly along with the crossovers, this took around 3 hours to get pitch perfect...








Once the set up was complete it was back to basils for the chrome ring to be set into place and today was over...









Final Day

Ok today is the final day and just a case of tieing up loose ends and doing the lighting really.....Also i spoke to Basil about the trimming and although it looks fantastic and professional i decided i wanted to actually stitch the whole lot so that i knew it had been done first class and Basil agreed although i knew it would take time...

The lights were fixed under the sub enclosure and tested...










I then got on with the stitching and bought an exact match cotton to compliment the colour of the material...










and worked my way along to make sure it was perfect and no distortion in the material edgeing...










The wiring was then braided and i asked for blue not black for this as i would need to disconnect the lighting should i wish to lift off the sub enclosure at any time and in the dark black braiding would be difficult to see...










Everything is then checked and after 3 months my ice install is complete....

A carpet has been made to protect it from luggage










with embroiderry










and heres my finished oem boot build.....Exactly as i specced , no large fibreglass enclosure or sub boxes just a simple yet effective classy install that can be consealed away with minimum boot space loss and Basil designed it perfectly...























































And lit up when the boot is opened automatically










and in full darkness the luminicity is perfect




























One thing these photos do not show is that every piece lifts up on hinges to get access to the next layer down so the amp cover lifts to get access to the amp yet the amp also is hinged to lift up to get access to the wheel well a very clever design.....

Install Video



So what can i say other than a massive thankyou to Basil for the patience of dealing with someone who has chopped and changed thoughts all the way through in the name of utter perfection yet he did me proud... Thankyou..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Final Results

Photography by www.alternativeexposure.com

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































Hi-Def Engine bay and Walkround Video...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_lfDqM-rzqo&fmt=18


----------



## -ROM-

Lost for words mate!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

So,s my partner and solicitor :lol:


----------



## carensuk

Spot on Marc, I thought you might have a picture with Steves (CCS) that would look cool m8, bankruptcy comes to mind here fella.
The right up was spot on:thumb:
From a fellow X RED VXR owner


----------



## ianFRST

fecking hell!

im impressed with the boot install and the engine bay building, very very nice 

but 51 layers of z2, jesus christ. and wanting to reject it for that spec on the roof? you have some SERIOUS ocd! :lol:


----------



## wookey

when you taking it to the ring then for a good thrash?


----------



## Phil1971

Truely Epic.........:doublesho


----------



## adamf

Very impressive write up as ever Marc! Have to admire your passion for making everything just perfect. 

Lot's of hard work there.

Love the Sierra there as well


----------



## Mattieuk

I salute your commitment and the attention to detail you have put into the car it is truly amazing. Anal retentiveness does not do you justice


----------



## Chris_Foci

Incredible. One of the best, if not the best threads I have read on here. Superb attention to detail!


----------



## devnull

I can see this one doing the rounds on the net like your other thread did, seriously, well done. I think this is what everyone would like to do to their new car.


----------



## nicko_12345

No need for anymore threads, might as well close the site now as the bar has just being pushed to a un reachable level!

Stunning, simply stunning!

:thumb:


----------



## Trist

WOW, I'm lost for words!!!

Fantastic detail and attention to detail on the ICE install!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding

Stunning mate. Clearly you have more time and patience than most of the rest of the world combined, but it has clearly paid off.


----------



## jamiec

Just spent over an hour reading it and my computer nearly crashed for lack of memory :lol:

Totally amazing work and the attention to detail is amazing. Was well worth the wait for this one.

How many bottles of Z2 did you get through? Is anything else planned?

Thanks for the write up enjoyed reading it all :thumb:


----------



## visor

truly awesome marc im gob smack. :thumb:


----------



## TUBS

No commet cause I would be repeating previous posts !! :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

Very impressive :thumb:


----------



## dubber31

Breathtaking attention to detail!!

Results are fantastic :thumb:


----------



## IanG

Wow :doublesho


----------



## JJ_

Marc, you are one OCD mofo! Unbelievable..........so whats the next project then ? lol 

Amazing attention to detail so subtle it looks factory custom, amazing. Now to just enjoy it or look at it either one.


----------



## beardboy

I don't know what to say....


----------



## extreme-detail

jamiec said:


> Just spent over an hour reading it and my computer nearly crashed for lack of memory :lol::


me to

got to say marc WOW what a post it must of taken a week to do the post alone

this has been the best post i have ever read on the net to date and i dont think it will be beaten for some time so all i can say, is thank you marc for taking the time to do the post and letting us enjoy all your hard graff

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

mike


----------



## paulrandall

Just. WOW!!!


----------



## 1996a6v6

:doublesho Stunning, superb post !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

extreme-detail said:


> me to
> 
> got to say marc WOW what a post it must of taken a week to do the post alone
> 
> this has been the best post i have ever read on the net to date and i dont think it will be beaten for some time so all i can say, is thank you marc for taking the time to do the post and letting us enjoy all your hard graff
> 
> :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> mike


Yea i have to admit it took me just over 30 hours in total with all photo uploads , editting and writing it then syncing all the posts so it didnt look a garbeled mess as obviously everything had a time line so bits were done at different times and pre car arrival....

The main thing to remember though is that these guys that worked on my car did it as a dedication aswell in their own time just to be part of it and they deserve the credit....


----------



## Guest

That is a stunning write up and attention to detail Marc. 

The engine bay looks spot on, the time and effect you have taken making your Burg unique has certainly paid off.

This has got to be 1 of the best threads on DW that I have read upto now.

Paul


----------



## johnboy

some job


----------



## Guest

Stunning!

Gather your single and living in a garage now :lol:

The dedication of yourself and all those who have done the parts for you is simply amazing.


----------



## ClubmanCJ

Best thread ever. I'm at a loss for words! It took me an hour and a half to read the whole thread.


----------



## Deanvtec

Thats amazing attention to detail, that thread will take some beating Marc, did you know that vauxhall are bringing out a new limited edition 2nd series in 6 months!


----------



## Tyler Owen

Amazing work !! 

Never seen anything like it 

Hats off to you indeed ... not jealous at all


----------



## jamest

:doublesho

I don't think there are any words to truely express how good that work is. Best thread I have seen.


----------



## Evil Twin

OH MY GOD !!!! :doublesho

You need to seek some mental health help mate


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

To be honest i truly believe that when you do a car like this it gives others the passion to do the same as seeing some of the fantastic cars at Ford Fair last year did inspire me...

Also does anyone remembers the last car that a guy called Threepwood took the mickey out of and did a parka jacket thread which also got massive bandwidth..Well i have just logged onto barryboys for a laugh as my old car is in the barryboys top ten and i know this is gonna be ripped to shreds and i just received this pm from a year ago i never read....It proves that even the pee takers do eventually get a clean car:thumb:


Hi Marc. 

Thank you for your private message, and for taking my pisstake as a joke, and not personally - which was always the intention. 

I must confess to trawling through detailing world since becoming aware of its existance, and I soon realised I was washing my car like a dirty scumbag. 

I have just bought a new car, and the endless supply of recently bought Maguirs products (not up to your standards Marc ) from halfrauds, and using many of the techniques explained on the forum has lead to the removal of many swirl marks and brought it up lovely (look in members cars section if you want a butchers.) 

I am astounded by the popularity of the jacket detailing, thanks for bringing it to my attention. 

Thanks again. 

GT. 

P.S. Nice car!


----------



## Neil_S

Bloody hell Marc, you don't do things by halves do you? :lol:

Epic attention to detail, a real credit to you Sir. Love the engine bay and all that customising you have done


----------



## Cliff

O M G all you can say is amazing :thumb:

Who did you deal with down at Astons, wasn't James was it? I know him and Astons well, they are always up for a good deal :thumb:

Fantastic thread Marc!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Cliff said:


> O M G all you can say is amazing :thumb:
> 
> Who did you deal with down at Astons, wasn't James was it? I know him and Astons well, they are always up for a good deal :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic thread Marc!


Yes i deal with James and Pete also who helped me with this car and many others for others...


----------



## Cliff

vxrmarc said:


> Yes i deal with James and Pete also who helped me with this car and many others for others...


They do like their VXR's at Astons


----------



## Wmffra

Jesus :doublesho

I'm sure the write up took more time than most take to clean their car.
Hat's off, I could/would not ever go to such lengths. The level of dedication never mind the costs are beyond most enthusiasts

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## trhland

wow that is just awesome mark!!!


----------



## Silva1

:doublesho:doublesho Omfg Totally speechless
One of the best if not best threads ever :thumb:


----------



## leon20v

WOW.. think this has got to be Post of the year !!! dont know how any one can top this one now, Marc you have done some simply amazing work :argie:


----------



## SimonW

Good work Marc! 

Simon


----------



## Fursecul

:doublesho Jeez i have never see so much attention to detail in my entire life time,some people would consider you crazy but i think we here at DW understand your cause.


Outstanding work mate,my hat's down to you :thumb:


----------



## marky76

*Wow*

simply stunning marc ,,, i am still a :newbie: to all this ,, truely inspired thankyou


----------



## Schizophonic

Awesomeness. Took me almost an hour to go through that. You coming to Trax this yr?


----------



## Max M4X WW

Speechless!

Cant believe you said you were 'upset' about this..










Then proceeded to stick a ton of bitumen to the inside of the car! But each to their own..


----------



## Mark J

Not bad 































































 Feckin astounding more like! :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Thehappysailor

You are in a different league. Top of your game and well done because this is detailing at its very best and i hope this goes on top of the home page because you deserve it.


----------



## Dave KG

Some serious work and attention to detail gone in, thats for sure. Lovely results as well


----------



## Tricky Red

I saw your thread on your first VXR and was surprised when you said you nearly got your money back. I think you forgot to count all those mods you made, like full leather etc etc. 

Superb attention to detail, if somewhat excessively OTT, though I think you need to get out more. We all remember the Dyson. 

Why are they called Vauxhall in the UK when Opel sounds soooo much better?


----------



## dubberz

OMG:doublesho
By far the best thread ever! Attension to detail is just amazing, great read:thumb:


----------



## the_prophet

jesus. speechless.ummmm.yeh.


----------



## Alexjw

oh my god, attention to detail is ridicuolous!!! Best post ive ever read oh here!

Just out of interest, did you take a 3month leave from work to detail your car or just did it in spare time??? Its truly amaing how much time you must have spent on it!!


----------



## Ojc

Simply amazing. We need more people like you in the Vauxhall scene who have that extra bit of attention to detail.

But I've seen this thread has already been linked else where, namely a childrens forum that goes by the name CorsaSport.co.uk who clearly don't get it.

http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=446974&page=1


----------



## Sam87

WOW i dont know what to say.....words cant describe all the work you've done to this car and how good it looks

AMAIZING job m8....best thread i've seen

And it has to be the cleanest Vauxhall EVER

A credit to you m8

Well Done


----------



## Robbieben

What can I say Marc, totally fantastic results mate, love what you have created.


----------



## detailersdomain

marc you are the man....amazing!!!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ben J

Ojc said:


> Simply amazing. We need more people like you in the Vauxhall scene who have that extra bit of attention to detail.
> 
> But I've seen this thread has already been linked else where, namely a childrens forum that goes by the name CorsaSport.co.uk who clearly don't get it.
> 
> http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=446974&page=1


It was me who linked the thread on Corsasport. Probably a big mistake but I thought there may be some interest on there.

Marc...if you want the thread deleting just let me know. The views on Corsasport are definatley not mine!


----------



## wfenix

marc, an absolute astounding car with all credit to you and your hobby and obsession fella, have always enjoyed your write ups and details and this detail on the new beast is no exception, ignore the silly comments on other threads the car is mindblowing fella well done again.


----------



## Aero

Wow!

I thought your previous thread on the blue VXR was amazing, only you could exceed it and you have :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

Seriously amazed. The way everything is done is as close to 'perfect' as human possible.


Best regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## Griff

That has to be one of the most entertaining post I have ever read, Thankyou very much for taking the time to put the post together and posting it up, no need to say any more as 
all has been said
Tom


----------



## geert dr

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

OMG i am speechles


----------



## WyattEarp

:doublesho:doublesho. OMG Marc. I really don't know what to say. I am really speechless. Amazing attention to detail.:thumb: I was wondering. Miracle has Pinnacle Miracle detail, Polished Bliss has NE Plus Ultra. What are you naming yours? LastEverDetail? Amazingggggggggggggggggg.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## transtek

I just feel now so...... inadequate!

(Absolutely, effing amazing Mark! Well done!)


----------



## OldMX

Marc...impressive work as always


----------



## kwiker

It took me an hour to finish the first 8 posts...what type of madness is this? I want to finish it but unfortunately i require sleep between work hours.  Thanks again for all the time you took to put this thread together.


----------



## tdekany

*I had to restart the computer once because it froze! :thumb::thumb::thumb:*

*Not much I can say that has been said already except that I would have gone with W7s but once i read the whole story, it wouldn't have worked.*

*Excellent post!!!!!!*


----------



## GazzaC

amazing. would love to see it in the flesh!


----------



## joe_0_1

Looks half decent! 

Truley amazing Marc.


----------



## Looby

Im sure i saw it yesterday at Autotuner?

Looks even better in the flesh than it does in the pictures


----------



## Ducky

Damn, I think you re-define the term OCD matey, just an incredible job there fella and I'm really lost for words with the effort put in. :thumb:


----------



## Kasomi

Marc. Well done mate. You continuously prove that what we do is a worthy cause.

The fan-dans over at Corsa Sport are just madly jealous. The detail, especially the engine bay is incredible. Patience is a virtue... and my man, you have it!

Paulie


----------



## PaulN

Really enjoyed this write up. Some great detail and at points i wondered where it was all going....... Lovely lovely Job in every task.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## lee-bowman

that is a truely amazing thread, i didnt think your Blue VXR thread could be surpassed, and as said above that thread made me notice Detailing World.

absolute credit to you and your dedication and of course the guys who helped make your ideas come alive :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

I can't say anything that hasn't already been said but absolutely stunning mate.


----------



## giblet

Jesus! Took me ages to read it all. I gotta admit, when I first read your orig thread from your old blue vxr I assumed you were some kind of wierdo, but after signing up to this forum and getting into detailing im just amazed by your attention to detail and the effort you put into your work. Hats off to ya, the car looks stunning


----------



## jpmcc

Fantastic. I have been waiting on this thread for a while now and it sure didnt dissapointment. Thanks for taking the time to post all the details.


----------



## stu8966

I don't want to kiss your ass and go all gooey eyed on you but i must say you have done a fantastic job on the car, it's the level of detail that amazes me. washing a car is one thing but the level of detail with the badges, engine bay etc is simply astounding. and a big thumbs up to all the lads/lasses who helped you out with the build :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

really lost for words Marc! what a read! just absolutly stunning and all the effort and hard work put into it. 

amazing mate


----------



## leistrum

I have not been moved to post for a while, usually I can add nothing more to what has already been said, but something occured to me. I think _you _ought to be the VXR brand manager! You very definitely ought to be paid as some sort of design/development consultant, as you have managed to create an individual look for your edition that I'm sure would make someone at Vauxhall sit up and take notice. Someone from Vauxhall should get on the phone now and get you onboard. Fantastic work - I only wish I had as much time available as you so I could get my own motor looking like that!


----------



## Ross08

Out of this world. I can't say anything that's not been said already, but I'm absolutely overwhelmed by this car and Marc's attention to detail. Well done!


----------



## N8KOW

Fantastic attention to detail Marc. Thought you would of got the leathers black and white? Also, did you change the indicator bulbs from orange to the silver ones that flash orange? All these attention to details matter, to a perfectionist like you! Also I love the car, especially the dials, but I think the rims let it down, should have VXR wheels on there or aftermarket ones. But aside from that, truely superb. :thumb:

Also could you help me out as to where you got this brush from :


----------



## djcromie

thats just absolutely amazing, dedication mate


----------



## Bigp

Superb thread, truly inspiring work and an amazing result. :thumb:


----------



## Ojc

Ben J said:


> It was me who linked the thread on Corsasport. Probably a big mistake but I thought there may be some interest on there.
> 
> Marc...if you want the thread deleting just let me know. The views on Corsasport are definatley not mine!


To many children on that website that would rather talk about their shoe collections and driving their mothers Audi down to McDonalds rather than talking about the websites real purpose. But anyway...


----------



## tmclssns

Some amazing (or crazy? ) work by all people involved.
I would be afraid to drive around though after spending that much time. I'd cringe at every stone hit (and possible chip)...

Oh but your install would mask that sound! 

I must admit though that I've never been a fan of such audio systems in cars like these. I'd enjoy the sound of the car most of the time, with the radio off.

Top work! :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport

That's so impressive...
Love the engine bay! 

51 layers of Z2  . That will last some days I think  . 
Ready for a trip to Nürburgring now? 

P.S.: I also use many many products you used (3M, Meguiar's, Menzerna, purchased Zaino stuff and just waiting to receive it).


----------



## mouthyman

absolutely stunning :doublesho:

fantastic finish and excellent attention to details,


----------



## IdealShine

When i heard about this thread - I was thinking "How could Marc possibly do one better than his blue one"

Well you did mate! Looks amazing - best detail i have ever seen!


----------



## Phil H

N8KOW said:


> Fantastic attention to detail Marc. Thought you would of got the leathers black and white? Also, did you change the indicator bulbs from orange to the silver ones that flash orange? All these attention to details matter, to a perfectionist like you! Also I love the car, especially the dials, but I think the rims let it down, should have VXR wheels on there or aftermarket ones. But aside from that, truely superb. :thumb:
> 
> Also could you help me out as to where you got this brush from :


they could be the ones from The Polishing Company


----------



## Gleammachine

Hugely enjoyable read, Superb attention to detail & individual styling and a one of a kind awesome car.:thumb:


----------



## TurboCraig

Truly stunning work over (nevermind detail) to GM's finest.

I love what you have done with the wheels, infact I love what you have done to so much of it. I was actually in 2 minds about the engine bay & the install as it was being planned, but when these aspects were finished it was evident you had the vision of perfection all along.

Hats off to you Marc, its truly awesome. A credit to the people & campanies that have helped you.


----------



## Christian6984

simply perfect


----------



## 182_Blue

Marc your nuts LOL, absolutely brilliant, and anyone else thinking a lovely second hand buy for someone in the future


----------



## Gandi

Great Detail although not something id do. One thing though the New colour of the wheels is really not nice doesn't suit the car at all but all IMO, horses for courses and all that, Nice BHP Figure though


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

N8KOW said:


> Fantastic attention to detail Marc. Thought you would of got the leathers black and white? Also, did you change the indicator bulbs from orange to the silver ones that flash orange? All these attention to details matter, to a perfectionist like you! Also I love the car, especially the dials, but I think the rims let it down, should have VXR wheels on there or aftermarket ones. But aside from that, truely superb. :thumb:
> 
> Also could you help me out as to where you got this brush from :


Superb brush for the price in my opinion...

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Store/Product/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=510

Corsasport well i have always been ready to accept criticism because anything like this will draw negative feedback but i think the thing to remember here and be honest about it is that it isnt an ocd trait it is my hobby...I fully understand where they are coming from and accept its not their thing but i accept to many i may be a touch insane but its a project ive enjoyed...It is part and package of the hobby to photograph it and do the write ups , i enjoy it like some enjoy fishing or whatever..... So 30 hours writing this for me was pleasureable compared to 30 hours wacking a ball or fixing a maggot so its all about what makes you tick... I will also be honest and say that the cost of this whole project was very small infact very very small because these guys did it as a passion also and were proud to be part of something they knew i would cherish and exhibit at shows and its also a testament to their work i think....


----------



## dibraggio

stunning attention to detail. being honest, the engine work is something that is not to my liking, but each to their own and fair play to going out to create something unique.


----------



## marc4452

AWESOME!! Superb attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## DUBBN

Its taken me awhile to read all this, also some of the pics don't work.. 

But I don't like Vauxhalls, but what you have done and ended up with is very tasteful. 

Do you have any plans to take it to the ring? Because if you do that then you be addicted to something else.


----------



## Bigpikle

Marc - what can I say :doublesho

I've been waiting for this thread to come up but had not expected it to include so much work! As I have said since first seeing this model, I really dont like it at all, but am hugely respectful of what you have created here and the amount of effort and attention to detail put in by all involved...and of course the passion 

If it is some reward, it has already sparked some ideas for some subtle ICE mods I want to make on one of my cars 

Thanks for writing this up - will be re-reading it to get more from it...


----------



## blr123

First off let me say that the content of this reply should not in anyway be seen as confrontational but is simply an opinion.......my opinion :thumb:

And i'm sorry guys but I take a slightly different view on this thread and to be honest virtually all of Marks threads are the same OTT.......the simple fact is I've long since stopped even allowing them to open I just look at the scroll bar and as it gets smaller and smaller and before I lose the will to live I soon realise it's more of the same so don't bother.

Even more seriously I don't think threads like this which are so completely OTT (I could put it a lot stroger) will be doing anything for the reputation of Detailing World.

Given the words of adulation I have heard like fabulous, wonderfull, superb etc etc I undersatnd that a lot of you will not share my views but my one and only concern is for the good name of Detailing World which this sort of thread could end up doing untold damage to the good name of Detailing World.

A solution would be for Mark to come back to the world of reality and perhaps tone it down just a little like not showing half a dozen pictures of the same bucket being filled with water I think we've all seen a bucket being filled hey we've probably all even filled a bucket and then proceeding to give a detailed account of the said bucket being filled the how, the why, the when etc etc.......for me it's nonesense which could have a serious effect.

Now remember the above is my own take on what I see, have seen but hopefully will not see much more of and I do appreciate that "you don't have to open it" yeah that's correct but don't underestimate the damage that could be done, I know for a fact that many people on DW don't like it just because I'm the only decenting voice does not mean I'm alone.

One again let me say this reply is not intended to confrontational or in anyway looking to cause problems it's just my opinion.

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG

Re: Corsa Sport threads, I thought I'd just peruse it for a little look, and yes, it is clear that they do not understand quite the detail Marc has gone into, or why he has gone to this detail...

However, I would venture to suggest that a thread like this one, posted anywhere other than a detailing related site, will naturally spark controversy. I mean, try persuading your neighbours the efforts _you_ go to are worthwhile. While some of the language and verbal abuse in that specific thread are a little, shall we say "choice", the underlying sentiment is one which I can understand. Really?!!! I hear you say... Well, yes. Take nothing away from Marc, the work here is superb, that is not in question and _I personally_ understand the effort he has gone to and why - but many others wont and for 99% of the population, detailing remains either a sad past time or a complete unknown... Thats just a simple fact of the matter and why you see the comments you do in that thread, its simply a lack of understanding combined with a lack of interest.

Would I ever go to this kind of extreme on one of my cars...? No. And herein lies another point. People dont understand doing all this to a car when to 99% of the population, a car is for driving... My car is used daily, and works damn hard for its living - I could spend three months detailing it to perfection, but then every time I got a car park dent or a stone chip, I'd be heart broken. As it stands, my car looks good - I'm delighted with it and I'd venture to say it looks better than most on the road... but you know what, if I get a stone chip or a scratch, yeah its annoying but its life and on a workhorse a lot less heartbreaking simply because I am of a different mindset to my own car... Yes I want it to look superb, but I'm not going to go to extremes which make me scared to drive it and worry every time I park it which going to to above extreme would make me, and I'd venture to suggest, make most people.

Let us take nothing away from the sheer effort here - as detailers, we can appreciate the effort, acknowledge the simply excellent work and in the case of many, wish we all had the time to do that to our cars! :lol::lol: But then again, how many of us really would? Or is it best perhaps, for the majority, to settle for "it looks damn good", when the differences between the former and latter are very small? You see, this is how the "outside world" will view this thread, they'll look and go "why?". We can answer why, but nobody else can, and this is the reason you see the replies you are seeing on other forums. I dont agree with them, but I understand the underlying mindset - if that makes sense.

Mark, I take nothing away from you and I dare say you dont give a monkey's left nut what I think of the work presented here, and neither you should - I for the record think that the attention to detail and execution here is excellent, and you have been rewarded with the results achieved.


----------



## scrapchallenge

LEGENDARY! wow. Awesome project, awesome work, attention to detail, pics and write up. Sir, I salute you! :lol:

Kirsty


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

blr123 said:


> First off let me say that the content of this reply should not in anyway be seen as confrontational but is simply an opinion.......my opinion :thumb:
> 
> And i'm sorry guys but I take a slightly different view on this thread and to be honest virtually all of Marks threads are the same OTT.......the simple fact is I've long since stopped even allowing them to open I just look at the scroll bar and as it gets smaller and smaller and before I lose the will to live I soon realise it's more of the same so don't bother.
> 
> Even more seriously I don't think threads like this which are so completely OTT (I could put it a lot stroger) will be doing anything for the reputation of Detailing World.
> 
> Given the words of adulation I have heard like fabulous, wonderfull, superb etc etc I undersatnd that a lot of you will not share my views but my one and only concern is for the good name of Detailing World which this sort of thread could end up doing untold damage to the good name of Detailing World.
> 
> A solution would be for Mark to come back to the world of reality and perhaps tone it down just a little like not showing half a dozen pictures of the same bucket being filled with water I think we've all seen a bucket being filled hey we've probably all even filled a bucket and then proceeding to give a detailed account of the said bucket being filled the how, the why, the when etc etc.......for me it's nonesense which could have a serious effect.
> 
> Now remember the above is my own take on what I see, have seen but hopefully will not see much more of and I do appreciate that "you don't have to open it" yeah that's correct but don't underestimate the damage that could be done, I know for a fact that many people on DW don't like it just because I'm the only decenting voice does not mean I'm alone.
> 
> One again let me say this reply is not intended to confrontational or in anyway looking to cause problems it's just my opinion.
> 
> Bryan


I do not take your post offensively at all to be honest.....I fully appreciate your point..

I think we should maybe look at this as a project from start to finish and not an average detail on a car.... Maybe in the name of detailing this has too many sections maybe it should have stopped at the finished paintwork but that wasnt my goal at all....

I think that if i had posted my car minus my modifications and ice install then it wouldnt have been what i wanted to achieve...

Maybe we need a project section on here instaed of a showroom section for long posts like this?

I am pleased with the comments and thankyou all for being kind even if i do get a bit intricate at times...


----------



## S-X-I

As much as i admire the hard work and attention on the car i have to admit that in my opinion its taking things a little to far.

Yes, everyone on here wants a great looking car with a near perfect finish but in reality most of the time this is not possible do to the fact that the car is...well a car, a mode of transport that is subjected to all elements and is impossible to protect 100% of the time.

As for being disgusted at two little marks on the on the base shell of the car under the carpets and under the seats, well I would hate to see you the day you get a stone chip which is inevitable.

Again I am taking nothing away from your hard work, its just for me, this is going totally over the top and in some stages verging on pointless.


----------



## S-X-I

vxrmarc said:


> Maybe we need a project section on here instaed of a showroom section for long posts like this?


Like this you mean?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=160


----------



## Ashtra

O my god iam still in shock.You have far to much time on your hands marc,Fair play to you though.that is awesome.I still cant blieve it.I was waiting for this.Cant believe the write up


----------



## zrjace

vxrmarc said:


> I do not take your post offensively at all to be honest.....I fully appreciate your point..
> 
> I think we should maybe look at this as a project from start to finish and not an average detail on a car.... Maybe in the name of detailing this has too many sections maybe it should have stopped at the finished paintwork but that wasnt my goal at all....
> 
> I think that if i had posted my car minus my modifications and ice install then it wouldnt have been what i wanted to achieve...
> 
> Maybe we need a project section on here instaed of a showroom section for long posts like this?
> 
> I am pleased with the comments and thankyou all for being kind even if i do get a bit intricate at times...


there is a project/renovation section mate!What do you do for a living lol you must have loads!
awesome what you've done though,i hope that car is in a garage,would hate for some ba*tard too come along and damage your car!

When you going to the nuburgring with it?

Jace


----------



## giblet

Personally I think its the attention to detail and the ott'ness of the work that makes this write up so damn good. There will always be people who think "lol what a **** for doing all that" etc but thats life. I dont think it will do any damage to detailing world, hell one of the main reasons I joined this site was after seeing the orig vxr write up. It appears to me that the forum has different groups of folk, starting with your normal wash etc, to the da/rotary owning folk who spend a lot of time on their work, and then the final level of folk like marc and some of the pros who take it to the next level. Im not ass kissing here, I know it may come across that way.

As for the corsa sport folk, they can jog on with their small minded views. Everyone uses their cars for different purposes, and some people couldnt give a toss about even giving it a £5 swirl wash whilst owning it, whilst other folk like to spend a lot of time making their cars look as perfect as possible. But thats what makes this forum what it is, the mix of different people. Everyones entitled to their own views and personally I think this write up is brilliant!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

S-X-I said:


> Like this you mean?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=160


Well you learn something everyday :thumb:

Move if appropriate..


----------



## saxoboy07

Truly awesome work, love everything abour your car


----------



## baasb

Nice, nothing to say but some very sick attention to detail!


----------



## mobileman

The most awesome write up i have read on here so far, excellent work Marc


----------



## blr123

vxrmarc said:


> I do not take your post offensively at all to be honest.....I fully appreciate your point..
> 
> I think we should maybe look at this as a project from start to finish and not an average detail on a car.... Maybe in the name of detailing this has too many sections maybe it should have stopped at the finished paintwork but that wasnt my goal at all....
> 
> I think that if i had posted my car minus my modifications and ice install then it wouldnt have been what i wanted to achieve...
> 
> Maybe we need a project section on here instaed of a showroom section for long posts like this?
> 
> I am pleased with the comments and thankyou all for being kind even if i do get a bit intricate at times...


Yeah but Marc ALL of your details when written up turn into war & peace jobs ALL of them Marc complete with hundreds of pictures a lot of people won't even be able to open them cause their computer can't handle it, therefore ALL should be in the project section.

I think you're missing the point here we don't need to see pictures of water being put into a bucket or suds in the said bucket when it's been filled.......all I'm saying is tone it down loose the pics that assume people are idots even those new to DW will know all about filling a bucket....it may not be a ***** bucket but hey one bucket is the same as another none will improve the finish.

For instance look at the PB Gallardo post it was comprehensive, detailed and everyone would be able to look at it........they wouldn't have to open it then go away for a 3course meal while it opens only to come back to find the computer has locked out.......and I do genuinely believe that this can and will do damage to the name of DW.....in short Marc your posts are realy a bit long.......a good bit tooooooo long I'd like to see the necessary adjustment made.........I really would like to read them but as long as they are as they are unfortunately I never will.

I'm sure you have a lot of knowledge it's just a pity that people have to wait half an hour for the thread to open before they can have a good and worthwhile read and take anything from your threads.

Once again though just my thoughts which do appear to be very much in the minority which is a pity really.

Bryan


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think alot of the reason for this is because i am on many forums and do alot of shows and most of the guys i see and talk to dont even know about 2 buckets so when i link up details to the respective sites to the detail here they get an understanding of whats involved and a bit of knowledge to help them , unfortunately i do this because it gives DW traffic and i know many people have then joined due to this and have then started to care for their own cars and become lets say enthusiastic not addicted....I am happy to just post them on individual forums and maybe just posts small on here , its not a problem... Everybodys points are relevant..

I am unsure of the damageing part though to be honest because i think everybody realises this is not a sunday wash and wax but a long term thing.....What i will say is that in 24 hrs its been up 19,000 views have been made which for this community is a lot of potential new members should they then decide to peruse the forum after reading the post....This is how i joined in the first place...That surely can only be a good thing..Especially for the traders who hopefully will get sales from it eventually...


----------



## leeshez

Very nice car.


----------



## tomkirkland

I have a question.

Is this Track car ever going to see the Nurburgring? Because after this some what amazing bizarre attention to detail it looks like the car is never going to be used for what it was built for, which is a shame. If you saw the damage to my car after a few ring trips you'd probably sell yours.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Tom my car racks up about 15 to 18000 miles a year as this is my daily drive...To be honest No i wont be but i wouldnt if someone lent me one either as tracking does not really concern me too much....


----------



## tomkirkland

Shame, my car wears it's Ring sticker with pride, as it's actually done over 200 miles around it (not much but I'm working on it! lol). The VXR Nurburgring was built for the job, shame it'll never get to run on the hallowed tarmac.

Hats off for the amount of time you spent on it, I do like a clean car, even though I do think you've gone a bit over the top personally.


----------



## blr123

Marc I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree here I'll just continue *NOT* to read or even try to open any threads you post.

Although I do have a question.....do you attend any DW meets? I don't recall ever seeing you at any.

Bryan


----------



## swiftshine

I think there is room on the forum for all the different levels of OCD that present themselves.
Most folk in the wider public think anyone who spends an hour washing there car once a week is suffering from OCD. Spend a day detailing and you are a total lunatic! So perhaps some people, even on here, think Marc is taking things too far (such as hating the hidden 'vandalism') but surely there is space here for that level of OCD. After all 99% of people not on detailing world think even the least OCD person here is too OCD.

I hope I never get to Marcs stage (though I would love to have the ability:lol as I think it may drive me potty, but I can understand where he is coming from, and it is nice to see someone so passionate about what he does as a hobby, and the fact it is done so well is even better.

Yes, my computer nearly crashed trying to download the OP's. Yes it took hours to read them. If you were on dial-up, then give up. Yes, to someone like Bryan who is an experienced detailer, the post covers stuff he doesn't need to know and the aforementioned problems may make it a total PITA, *but* I think there is room here for these posts. People with less (or no) experience can learn a lot from posts like this, even if they are light years away from what we may ever be able to (or want to) achieve. Some of the same criticisms could have been levelled at Clarks new scooby detail, but I, along with many others, loved to read it, and thank Marc, Clark and the others (I forget names) who take the time and effort to give such comprehensive write ups to the forum. I think the place is richer, not poorer, for it.
I don't mean to be confrontational to Bryan or any other 'detractors' and as a newbie maybe my opinions don't count for as much as the older hands opinions, but I can't personally see how this thread could damage DW (unless the server crashed:lol. Once you have been on here a while you have a fair idea of what you are going to get from a thread when you see who has posted it, so perhaps for those who dislike such extravagant posts the answer is not to read them. Perhaps there could be an Icon for really detailed posts? But I would be sad if I never got to see one again.


----------



## Brazo

Currently 66 viewing this thread that has to be a record! Marc my laptop crashes when I try and open the first page but I will take your word it looks good:thumb:


----------



## mally

Wow. Nice work.


----------



## GazzaC

i rekon this is a credit to each person whos has a passion and love for motor cars. it depict exactly what we are all about, showroom finish, attention to detail and a dedication to perfection. this car is brilliant, i take my hat off to marc for a great job, and think people need to appreciate the fact hes gone to a lot of effort to write up the thread so each and everyone of us can see exatly what hes done step by step.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

This is getting a lot of attention on various forums..


----------



## blr123

king1gazza said:


> i rekon this is a credit to each person whos has a passion and love for motor cars. it depict exactly what we are all about, showroom finish, attention to detail and a dedication to perfection. this car is brilliant, i take my hat off to marc for a great job, and think people need to appreciate the fact hes gone to a lot of effort to write up the thread so each and everyone of us can see exatly what hes done step by step.


Our clients don't need a detailed account such as this to know how to look after their car, one because there's no one outside Marc even on DW who would do such a detail and 2 we give our clients a print out detailing exactly what they need to maintain their car, how to do it including the use of 2 buckets which negats the need to show 20pics of the buckets at various stages of filling and finally the print out includes detalis of where and how each tool/product should be used.....we simple don't need 300 pictures.

Bryan

PS message to Marc this is probably the last time our paths will cross so all the best with you details and corresponding write ups....it's just pity I'll never see them :thumb:


----------



## blr123

RussZS said:


> This is getting a lot of attention on various forums..


Is it all good Russ or is there more than a sprinkling of the derogetory?

Bryan


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

blr123 said:


> Is it all good Russ or is there *more than a sprinkling of the derogetory*?
> 
> Bryan


I think your latter comment is the general consensus... but then most people simply don't 'get' detailing.


----------



## blr123

RussZS said:


> I think your latter comment is the general consensus... but then most people simply don't 'get' detailing.


And that's the damage I was referring to 

Bryan


----------



## GazzaC

well i think each picture tells a different story each angle is covered. a story isnt a story with half the detail missing


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyway, back on topic


----------



## Serkie

Fantastic dedication to detail demonstrated by an equally impressive thread.

Enjoy it!


----------



## xengo

RussZS said:


> I think your latter comment is the general consensus... *but then most people simply don't 'get' detailing*.


I have registered to post a reply to that 

Let me first say kudos on doing such a feat to a car and anyone how has the patience and dedication to achieve something like you have.

I don't think there's a lot to get really and the majority of people can understand. I consider myself a casual car washer as every month or so I spend a good day giving my car a serious clean. I have been following this thread over several forums (not the kidssport: read corsasport forum) and I think the majority of people can appreciate a good detail.

The thing that seems to baffle most people is how intensive and all consuming the whole process has been - they appreciate the end result. At some points I almost feel sorry for you that you're loosing sleep over the white wheels or cleaning off glue from underneath your carpet. I think your post has created some sort of new level of detailing - E.g. waxinging items they wouldn't even think of as people can't even comprehend going to the levels you have.

Personally, I read the whole post from start to finish - it took me close to 2 hours. There were points where even I was thinking 'come on, you cannot be serious' - even I get carried away occassionally, spending a whole day cleaning the car.

As said before, i think the final result you have achieved and the dedication involved is admirable, so please don't take this post as me knocking your work as the results speak for themselves.


----------



## N8KOW

Brazo said:


> Currently 66 viewing this thread that has to be a record! Marc my laptop crashes when I try and open the first page but I will take your word it looks good:thumb:


71 on mine Brazo :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel

This a truly mammoth post that had me hooked from the very beginning.

While i know that others may not agree i was blown away by your attention to detail and the almost anal approach you have/had to both the detailing of this car and its modifications.

It is some of the touches like the design and thought that has gone into the fuel filler cap for example that move this particular cars modifications to another level.

Having built both custom Vespas and Lambrettas to show winning standard i fully appreciate the pain and the gut feelings of joy you must have experienced through out this development process.

Very well done and many thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## N8KOW

Every1 has their own view. But at the end of the day peeps, marc isn't hurting anyone is he? If you don't like don't read...just my opinion.


----------



## L200 Steve

Different, extreme as always, but such a good read.

Enjoyed this one, impressed by the efforts that you go to getting exactly what you want.

Your dedication in just getting all this down into a write up blows me away. That is some serious effort in just cataloging your works. Same as one or two others - I get it. 

Is it not time to collate all of your great posts and host them on a website somewhere, where they are a little easier to find after a few weeks.

I seriously think that you could create something that demands more hits than one or two other detailers sites.


----------



## xengo

N8KOW said:


> Every1 has their own view. But at the end of the day peeps, marc isn't hurting anyone is he? If you don't like don't read...just my opinion.


I think a lot of people on other forums post crap in an attempt to fully understand why he went to such great detail and exactly what is driving him. That's the impression I've got from reading it on the last 3 forums anyway.


----------



## Tommobot

Awsome. Thats all I can say.


----------



## thebremner

I am lost for words. An amazing write up of an amazing car! Hopefully everyone will enjoy reading this as much as you have enjoyed doing it.


----------



## yin

Brazo said:


> Currently 66 viewing this thread that has to be a record! Marc my laptop crashes when I try and open the first page but I will take your word it looks good:thumb:


and mine


----------



## admg1

It has taken me about an hour to read fully but what an enjoyable read that was. The attention to detail is second to none and i'm loving the boot install, thats just how i like them.
I look forward to your next write up :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Please remember the rules.

I do not want to read any posts which are disrespectful to the amount of effort that Marc has clearly put in.

The saying, if you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything at all springs to mind.


----------



## typefern

Wow, best post ever, I have only read this page for replies, why does anyone have anything negative to say, amazes me, a part of detailing nailed.

Top work Marc.

John:thumb:

p.s. I had to re fresh 5 times to read the whole report., it was worth it though.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Marc, 

I have read through the whole thing and I have to say what a great read :thumb: Thank you for taking the time to create it and share it. 

My only suggestion would be, if you buy another car :doublesho and you do a write up like this again, :doublesho:doublesho perhaps split the thread down into Part 1 Paint, Part 2 Brightwork, Part 3 ICE etc etc, that way people can either choose to read each part and continue to the next or they can read the part that interests them that day... 

At the end of the day its all about your passion, I know a guy who has a chap come and weed and feed his lawn, its lush and green all year round and he goes out and makes sure the lawn is level and cuts any long strands of grass with a pair of scissors! (I kid you not) He doesnt even let his kids play on it...! He has actually documented the process too... I know which I would rather read about..!! 

Once again Marc thanks for sharing  

ATB

Johnny


----------



## MickLCR

Epic, what a fantastic write up. All credit to you for the time and effort, a fantastic outcome


----------



## srmtor

This is one awesome write up, I cant believe the attention to detail that has been done on this car, I personally love the chrome filler caps etc, think the engine bay is the best bit by far...


----------



## Tricky Red

Neil_S said:


> Please remember the rules.
> 
> I do not want to read any posts which are disrespectful to the amount of effort that Marc has clearly put in.
> 
> The saying, if you have nothing good to say, then don't say anything at all springs to mind.


Fair Play. Apologies.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Just going to book a week off work tomorrow to read all this,but from what I have read I'm in awe. Never seen such dedication or perfection applied to car, and I'm lost for words. Amazing read (what I've read so far) and outstanding results. Look forward to reading the rest. I'm just down the road from Thorney motorsport, wish I'd popped by to see it !


----------



## famoussas

I will be honest and say that I do not think your final pictures do your work any justice. I am no pro photographer, but they do not looke they have been done by a keen amateur, as does much of their portfolio.

As for the work, it is obviously on another level of detail. Some steps were personally a step to far for me (Evian water, waxing the springs) but each to their own.

I would personally never ever drive the car now if I were you! I think it is important to remember it is a car at the end of the day, not a work of art, but each to their own.

I hope you're able to maintain the car to your high standards.


----------



## MattJ VXR

I don't know what to say.

Quite simply amazing. You are obviously so dedicated to this kind of thing and I totally admire you for it.

I thought I was mad enough 

Since I bought my VXR I have been learning from your threads on here and on VXROnline, still have lots more to take in. 

Some awesome photos on page 2.


----------



## Dave KG

Read as the detailer that I am, the work as I have said above shows an immense attention to detail - the biggest take home message from the thread here, in my opinion at least, being just how important attention to detail is and how far it can be taken. And nobody can argue that serious attention to detail, care and passion went into this effort.

I do feel that Bryan makes relevant points however, and I'm not just saying that because its Bryan! Yes, this write up draws attention, and in the world of detailing it is all mainly positive attention but a great many other forums the attention it is drawing is less than positive and this is what Bryan has picked up on - its not always advertising positively. And it is for the aforementioned reasons re: lack of understanding.

FWIW - the attention to detail impresses me, I baked some cookies while the thread loaded and ate them while reading it! :lol::lol: It is also a different take on detailing, an extreme take on detailing, a relevant take on detailing...


----------



## Dom10

Well worth the wait marc, enjoyed reading every part of it. :thumb:


----------



## att2detail

VXRMARC

awesome thread so detailed and thorough.

i spent over an hour last night reading every part of it.

congrats to creating a very refined and fresh car. 

you really have set the standard for the rest to follow.


----------



## nicp2007

wow that is all i can say this is amazing i spent nearly 2 hours reading this,

marc,

don't listen to the people saying there are to many pics in your threads and that your threads are OTT,

cos there not they are just simply amazing,

as for other people on other forums not understanding you and maybe takin the mick because they don't understand you,

again this is untrue and i know this from personal experiance,

because nearly 18 months ago i was just a simple valeter untill i saw a thread on my local modified car club site in preston ( www.byebyegti.com ) were they were talking about a man who bought a brand new vxr then went into a insane amount of time and detail "cleaning" it as we knew it at the time, with every one respecting what he did as he obviasly loved his car as much as us,

this man turned out to be VXRMARC and the thread they were talking about was his blue vxr one,

this intern lead me to detailing world wich has inspired me to learn more spend more and i now have a new hobbie.

and DW has a new member so a previas post saying marc is harming DW i think is wrong.

it also inspiered the members from the modified car site although non of them were quite as inspired as me and have not gone to the same levals as me to stay on the site and learn new things. but some of them do now pay people for full details on there cars instead of just giving them a quick wash on there drive with megs because they thought at the time megs was the best a car could get,

i have now posted the link for this thread on the site and i'm sure it will inspire again.

sorry if i have waffled on a little there and i hope it all makes sense,

in short, marc keep up the good work you inspired me to start detailing and i'm sure you will inspire more.


----------



## Michael172

That sierra looks fantastic. Shame its a vaxuall you spent so much time on though. I think ill stick with Collinite 476s tbh it looks exactly the same.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Brazo said:


> Currently 66 viewing this thread that has to be a record! Marc my laptop crashes when I try and open the first page but I will take your word it looks good:thumb:


same here enter page 1 or 2 and my pc crashes! i know your work from other posts so i know it will be great 

will read it all in work tomorrow  :thumb:


----------



## runboy

Just spent the past 40 minutes going through the first few pages. What a read.

Hat off to you - having the patience to do all that is amazing - I get tired after giving my car a good wash then SRP/EGP!

Each to their own - you do what you like doing and I'll do what I like doing and that makes the world go round.

I know you've only just got her, but will you ever even think about selling? All that effort that goes into it must tie you to her so much?


----------



## Mark M

I have stayed up farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr past my bed time to read this :lol:

Un-fcuking believeable!

Truley amazing work in every aspect. Great vision to create such an OEM car.

Enjoy mate.

Let the haters hate!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve-w

:thumb:flawless!!
im not blowing kisses here but your the very reason im on this site marc, after seeing your posts on vxronline it made me want to learn off everyone on here and i am doing just that 
cheers, i am going to get some mofo'in kip


----------



## Mark M

P.S. for all the moaners about PC freezing, get some decent RAM!

I do see some of Bryan's points and the angle he is coming from...but, as an overall "Project", it warrants the odd picture 

PB Imprezza thread/Lambo thread is concise and spells out exactly what is going on in the detailing sense. That imo Clark, is one of the best threads ever and something that we should all aspire to.

Marc has included many other stages in his thread, and I am glad he has.

The quality of the metal fab and the install are superb, and it is nice to see his thoughts and craftsmanship of his friends.

The outside world will see this as totally insane, but so what. This forum understands it, and that is why Marc feels that it is appropriate to post it here.

I do not see how this deteriorates the quality of the forum.

From a guests view, they can't see this, so therefore sign up, and then find the thread.

What I would suggest to you Marc is that you should maybe make a more concise effort on your next detail (friends car etc), just to keep the attention span of a few others.


----------



## _daveR

I'll keep my opinions on this to myself I think... 

I guess that Marc, you either have a VERY VERY understanding wife/kids or are very understandably single!  

The photo of the two blokes taking pictures of the roof at the start cracked me up though.


----------



## colarado red

awesome love the shots with the cossie:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines

World class thread and workmanship there Marc. 
Good on ya, I detail a HSV Astra VXR (black) for an owner just as fussy and they are a gorgeous machine, top marks.

Alot of pics but well worth the time to sit back and view them all
The more pics that are done and added to a detail thread, the more each one inspires me to go higher and do better workmanship


----------



## colarado red

just been reading some more of the posts on here marc i've not got the most powerful pc and had no probs loading the pictures awesome project and write up many thanks where abouts in kent you from i am originly from dartford


----------



## Miglior

fantastic thread!! took me ages to read!


----------



## Kev_mk3

read the thread this morning ( got in trouble as i was that into it i was 15mins late off my break :lol Marc i want you to do my car but it will mean my house deposit will be gone :lol: got so many ideas for my white gsi its now un real


----------



## Doc

Really impressed with parts
The only real question is....how long do you spend on the top up cleaning if it's your daily driver?


----------



## Mixman

Been waiting to get on a PC to look at this. Marc, truly a future magazine feature, no words can justify the work put in. Gobsmacked.

Thank You so much for writing such a class 'article'


----------



## panholio

Completely insane but unbelievable attention to detail.

Fast becoming an (in)famous post all over the internetz............


----------



## leistrum

Remember that it's 'horses for courses', and I think there's a bit of jealousy coming out here in some of the replies. I think we'd all like the time and money to lavish that much attention on our motors. There's nothing wrong with showing people how a perfect finish is achieved. I think Marc has taken all criticism very well and explained why he's gone to so much trouble. I'd love to have the time to do what Marc does, but as yet have not had the time to detail my own car to anywhere near the degree most on here do. I still enjoyed this thread though and don't see why people should be critical of it. Those who are short of time can read threads about bilthamber all in one products and learn how to do their car quickly. Those striving for perfection can read this type of thread. Horses for courses.


----------



## blr123

leistrum said:


> Remember that it's 'horses for courses', and I think there's a bit of jealousy coming out here in some of the replies. I think we'd all like the time and money to lavish that much attention on our motors. There's nothing wrong with showing people how a perfect finish is achieved. I think Marc has taken all criticism very well and explained why he's gone to so much trouble. I'd love to have the time to do what Marc does, but as yet have not had the time to detail my own car to anywhere near the degree most on here do. I still enjoyed this thread though and don't see why people should be critical of it. Those who are short of time can read threads about bilthamber all in one products and learn how to do their car quickly. Those striving for perfection can read this type of thread. Horses for courses.


I do hope you're not referring to me when you mention "jealousy"........I just think that for even a run of the mill detail 250+ pictures *POSTED* is both extereme and unnecessary to the extent it assumes stupidity on the part of the reader this view I have held from day one.......from the very first "marc" thread I looked at.

Jealousy not at all I respect Marc's attention to detail but the write ups just go too far by a long way and are just asking to be held up to ridcule via *DW* links on other forums and here in lies the problem which it appears only I appreciate exists, and I would defy anyone even on DW to own up to doing a detail such as this on what is a "NEW mass produced car".

This will now be my very last comment on this subject be they existing threads or future threads my only hope is that DW does not experience any backlash from this type of thread and the subsequent ridicule arising from the said threads.

No offence to anyone intended or implied just my thoughts.

Bryan


----------



## DW Sheriff

The very next person who comments about the thread itself or the controversy or not around it may just upset me, if you don't like them simply don't look, or don't comment

PS not aimed at any one person, just a warning to the next and subsequent posters, anything after this which i deem unnecessary will just be removed without warning


----------



## stupidmonkfish

blr123 said:


> I do hope you're not referring to me when you mention "jealousy"........I just think that for even a run of the mill detail 250+ pictures *POSTED* is both extereme and unnecessary to the extent it assumes stupidity on the part of the reader this view I have held from day one.......from the very first "marc" thread I looked at.
> 
> Jealousy not at all I respect Marc's attention to detail but the write ups just go too far by a long way and are just asking to be held up to ridcule via *DW* links on other forums and here in lies the problem *which it appears only I appreciate exists*, and I would defy anyone even on DW to own up to doing a detail such as this on what is a "NEW mass produced car".
> 
> This will now be my very last comment on this subject be they existing threads or future threads my only hope is that DW does not experience any backlash from this type of thread and the subsequent ridicule arising from the said threads.
> 
> No offence to anyone intended or implied just my thoughts.
> 
> Bryan


IMO you have talked/typed some proper nonsense in this thread, all this crap about Marc's exessive use of pics damaging or being detrimental to the good name of Detailing World is completly stupid.

So what if he uses many pics to help tell tell the story, i sat at work opened the thread, got some coffee and sat for 1-2 hours and enjoyed the read just like pretty much everyone else did, you dont have to spend time looking at the pics if you dont want just keep on scrolling down.

As for ridicule, this is a forum about Detailing, going to the extremes to clean cars or whatever else so their will always be some amount of riducule directed towards this strange (OCD ?) hobby.

Anyway, hats off to you mark the level of detail and craftsmanship that has gone into your new pride an joy is simply stunning, i love the fuel filler cap especially, i only hope that you dont let the odd negative comment from some people put you off writing these threads up and always remember to include the pics of your buckets and "drumstick wheel brushes" as most of us just look at the pic as part of the story/thread and dont feel like our intelligence has been insulted. 

:thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish

DW Sheriff said:


> The very next person who comments about the thread itself or the controversy or not around it may just upset me, if you don't like them simply don't look, or don't comment
> 
> PS not aimed at any one person, just a warning to the next and subsequent posters, anything after this which i deem unnecessary will just be removed without warning


Can i just say incase my post offends that i posted before seing this post.

Sorry


----------



## DW Sheriff

Allowed, that will be the last


----------



## Sonic

Thats so impressive there are hardly words for it...

I didnt know what i'd let myself in for when i opened the thread, but almost 2 hours later im in awe.

I couldn't believe it when i finally managed to get to the end of page 1, and fine more one page 2 :tumbleweed:

Half way down page 2 my computer began to struggle scrolling down the page :lol:










Marc - dont change mate.


----------



## Kev_mk3

Sonic said:


> Thats so impressive there are hardly words for it...
> 
> I didnt know what i'd let myself in for when i opened the thread, but almost 2 hours later im in awe.
> 
> I couldn't believe it when i finally managed to get to the end of page 1, and fine more one page 2 :tumbleweed:
> 
> Half way down page 2 my computer began to struggle scrolling down the page :lol:


mine didnt even get past page 1 :wall::lol:


----------



## Thomas-182

that was EPIC! Omg, I am really lost for words.

Amazing.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

hmmmm the majority of the last pics are dead  but bugger me thats alot of work. I'm not reading all the pages of comments, but that must have cost a fair bit. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## silverback

OUTRAGEOUS! :doublesho

an absolute master class in commitment and professionalism :thumb:


----------



## carlpcross

mad, but in a good way,
would love to know how much you spent?

carlos..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Apart from parts used almost zero.


----------



## mba

Ive got to hand it to you Marc thats a nice motor :thumb: 

Getting it just how you like it and making it unique, a little ott on the number of pictures but i think its cos you posted them all at once, if it was done on a weekly update i think people wouldnt of been so tetchy about it

When are you taking it to the Ring Marc? just curious


----------



## Holden_C04

I think this massive work you have assembled is a tribute to your dedication to this art. It was absolutely wonderful. You have solidified your place among the finest detailers in the world. Cheers!


----------



## Thumper888

thats amazing, well done that man


----------



## kogenx

Great work and a great write up. !! Hope i can do as much for my brand new car.!


----------



## O`Neil

How the West was Won 

What an astounding amount of work, what superb detail, I was in disbelief at some bits and kept on reading. 

Wow, very well done :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## stewie

Absolutely awesome. I'm off to read it all again!


----------



## yin

Mark M said:


> P.S. for all the moaners about PC freezing, get some decent RAM!


Yep have done just that and am now reading fine.

Marc that is one hell of a detail and what a write up after seeing you first vxr write up and now the second please don't buy a third as my lap top can take no more ram:lol:


----------



## VXR DTF

Excellent... story! I admire how much patience you must have to complete a project like this, exactly to your perfect standards and with no expense spared. 

Got to say though, im not that keen on the front badge


----------



## mechrepairs

Very nice, cant believe how much detail you go to, i like my cars clean but wow.

I have a white 306 Rallye and i am based in leicester, fancy coming round and detailing that, funny thing is i am taking that to the Nurburgring at the end of the month!
Here's a pic of the car ( dirtyto your standard i bet)
Good work, are you a detailer by trade?

















Carl


----------



## Kev_mk3

mechrepairs said:


> Carl


that is stunning! :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport

Oh yeah, the beloved Nürburgring!  
I'm so happy I just got 1 hour to drive and I'm there.

Nice ride for the Ring mechrepairs.


----------



## Coops

:argie:Simply stunning :argie: OCD does not even get close!! Fantastic work, fantastic attention to detail, lost for words really! I've read it 3 times now it's that good :thumb:

ICE install is amazing - used Car Electronics many times before, they are top guys and very helpful whether you're a beginner or much higher up the scale.

Great work Marc - you put us all to shame. Are there any more plans for the VXR?


----------



## Darren

awesome write up, thanks for taking the time to post it, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## antwan

Totaly amazing, the attention to detail is fantastic. :thumb: You must have the paitence of a saint.


----------



## martyp

Absolutely lost for words. Was hooked on this thread since I came home from work. Just finished reading it and I must say I am stunned (that's really an understatement!) at your attention to detail!

Menz FF on the tailgate hinges, 51 coats of Zaino then 3x coats of Crystal Rock the list could go on! 

Absolutely love what you done with the engine bay as well! Superb photos at the end to! :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R

Awesome work. I will be using your subwoofer install as an idea for mine


----------



## 911fanatic

I don't know what to say. I think I might even cry. Unbelievable. Thank you.


----------



## carsey

WOW. That is a truely amazing detail. The amount of passion for your work and commitment is huge. 

Definately worth the work.

Supreme work Marc!!!


----------



## silver bmw z3

Am I allowed to comment twice? Finally flicked through the whole lot and I can't remember a better, more interesting journey here or elsewhere to read about and can't see how it could be topped. You've set the bar for future projects/posts and I think it might just be too high to be beat!


----------



## Vectra Singh

Waa waa wee wah that is beyond outstanding :doublesho


----------



## rosssei

awesome - truely stunning! am speechless and dont know what to write! thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Slick 77

amazing, shows great passion for cars and nice unique touches chosen :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Jaw dropping stuff. I'm truly lost for words. Lets try - outstanding, insane! and absolutely amazing.

Enjoy the car Marc.


----------



## Pole Position

OH MY GOOD GOD!!!!!!!!!!

I just do not know what to say about this thread?!?!?

You are awsome!!! and your car is outstanding!!!

Your full thread on the blue vxr was amazing but this one just blows it away.

Your passion and attention to detail are amazing.

You have a talent and a car to be very very proud of!!! :thumb:


----------



## M3CSL

Marc - Im a pure newby to the art of detailing, your an inspiration! 

Can i be cheeky and ask for the contact details for:-

Deon Customs,
Blacksheep Designs,
Protech Finishing

As i cant find them on the web


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

M3CSL said:


> Marc - Im a pure newby to the art of detailing, your an inspiration!
> 
> Can i be cheeky and ask for the contact details for:-
> 
> Deon Customs,
> Blacksheep Designs,
> Protech Finishing
> 
> As i cant find them on the web


Yes for sure

http://www.protechfinishing.co.uk/

Blacksheep is on here but is blackshep i think as he missed off the "e"

and luke is contactable via 07793 542415


----------



## cleancar

very nice , why dont some of the pics work ? am i the only one ? get the wash stages etc but cant get all of the others?


----------



## uberbmw

Amazing, best Astra out there!


----------



## conor.pharrell

Marc, 

What protection are you using on the wheels at the moment?


----------



## Offyourmarks

phenominal from start to finish. obsessive dedication at its finest!!

surprised you carried the correction out before all the other work though - i would have been scared that something may get leaned on or brushed past during the engine and interior work and have to undo all the layers of product with more polishing to rectify. that said looks like the people you used are top notch.

Best write up ever and the car looks amazing. well done


----------



## chris l

wow that is perfection looks amazing well done mate


----------



## pangster

one question.. Marc would you know what to do with a woman? :thumb: :lol:

jk BTW!!  - in all honesty i preferred your blue VXR! good job though!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

oh yea!!!


----------



## pangster

vxrmarc said:


> oh yea!!!


lol!!! :detailer::buffer::thumb:


----------



## typefern

vxrmarc said:


> oh yea!!!


good answer:thumb:


----------



## snoop69

pangster said:


> one question.. Marc would you know what to do with a woman? :thumb: :lol:


I reckon he would start with the TBM (two bath method) then blah blah blah :lol:


----------



## jatinder

Fair play to what you have achieved Mark, I do think it is over the top though, but then again it is your car.

Just a couple of questions though.

Do you drive your car regularly? if so how often?

How comes you bought another Astra? Why not something else?

Do you actually enjoy detailing? 

How come the car was remapped without being run in?


----------



## Sonic

jatinder said:


> How comes you bought another Astra? Why not something else?


Its not "another astra" its a Nurburgring edition remapped!!!!!!


----------



## jatinder

Sonic said:


> Its not "another astra" its a Nurburgring edition remapped!!!!!!


So it's got an exhaust, remap, 2mm wider track and some fake carbon fibre.

Not really much difference

I was just thinking he could have gone for something else.


----------



## Sonic

jatinder said:


> So its got an exhaust, remap, 2mm wider track and some fake carbon fiber.
> 
> Not really much difference
> 
> I was just thinking he could have gone for sommething else.


:lol: im not saying i'd have one myself - but its a bit more than that.

280hp, 320 lb/ft torque - ok its through the front 2 wheels but it will go like sh*t of a shovel, sound awesome, ride like a glorified go-kart and give you the time of your life.

Alot of people like to take the **** because i drive a 13 year old audi - but its not just a 13 year old audi  Beauty is to the eye of the beholder.


----------



## jatinder

Sonic said:


> :lol: im not saying i'd have one myself - but its a bit more than that.
> 
> 280hp, 320 lb/ft torque - ok its through the front 2 wheels but it will go like sh*t of a shovel, sound awesome, ride like a glorified go-kart and give you the time of your life.
> 
> Alot of people like to take the **** because i drive a 13 year old audi - but its not just a 13 year old audi  Beauty is to the eye of the beholder.


What car do you drive out of interest?

I have always hankered after an RS2

Yeah I t might be quick, I don't really buy into this Nurburgring Astra really, just seems like a marketing campaign


----------



## Sonic

jatinder said:


> What car do you drive out of interest?
> 
> I have always hankered after an RS2
> 
> Yeah I t might be quick, I don't really buy into this Nurburgring Astra really, just seems like a marketing campaign


An S2 Coupe with lots of RS2 and equivalent parts attached - soon to be upper-end RS2 spec'd i.e. pushing the turbo to 380bhp, 420 ft/lb torque with the k24 7200 turbo from the RS2, which ran at ~315hp, 300 ft/lb as standard in the RS2 :thumb:

Audi/Porsche didn't make an RS2 coupe you see...


----------



## eXceed

Lol why is it that whenever anyone has a hobby which they are passionate about they get flack and women jokes... It's just not called for at all. Especially when time and effort has been put into this!


----------



## jatinder

Sonic said:


> An S2 Coupe with lots of RS2 and equivalent parts attached - soon to be upper-end RS2 spec'd i.e. pushing the turbo to 380bhp, 420 ft/lb torque with the k24 7200 turbo from the RS2, which ran at ~315hp, 300 ft/lb as standard in the RS2 :thumb:
> 
> Audi/Porsche didn't make an RS2 coupe you see...


Yeah it's a shame but I also like the fact they made a fast estate, a bit like the M5 tourings and T5 estates and of course the RS6

Your audi seems mighty powerful!! All that from a 5 pot!

:thumb:


----------



## Sonic

jatinder said:


> Yeah it's a shame but I also like the fact they made a fast estate, a bit like the M5 tourings and T5 estates and of course the RS6
> 
> Your audi seems mighty powerful!! All that from a 5 pot!
> 
> :thumb:


Well they made the S2 Avant, and upon handing the S2 to Porsche for the RS2, Porsche wouldnt make a coupe model because it competed directly with their 911 2 door coupe.

The S2 and RS2 both have the 2.2 inline 5 quattro system. Mines probably running near identical power to the VXR Nurburgring we're talking about at the moment.


----------



## jatinder

Yeah but nearly 400bhp soon, thats got to shift!

I'm more a corners guy rather than straight line speed I suppose, Looking at a S1 Elise 160 after I sell the integra next year.

Still not a fan of the astra really, they should have put on a LSD I think it would have helped. That my personal opinion.

Well at least Mark has tightened up the rear so he should be able to keep the front under control a bit better.


----------



## pangster

eXceed said:


> Lol why is it that whenever anyone has a hobby which they are passionate about they get flack and women jokes... It's just not called for at all. Especially when time and effort has been put into this!


get a grip! - Marc obviously has a sense of humour unlike yourself.. maybe there shouldn't be ANY banter at all on the forum... quick phone the fun police i'm about to crack a joke.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## jimjon

not being funny here, but i thought i'd asked a question about 51 layers of wax, has it been deleted or did i imagine posting that? :lol:

i feel it was a valid question.

incase i didn't post it, i was wondering how its possible to apply 51 layers of wax without it being noticable, i.e: a thick layer sat on car?


----------



## Breeze_Blue

From one vauxhall fan to another that is lovely and nice to see you changing the rules of moddfied cars, to look at that it looks completely standard, that attention to detail is second to none, and fair play to you for completing such a project. As has been said it was done out of a labour of love every man has a passion, and if Marc's be he's car then so be it,


Top work fella :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

jatinder said:


> Fair play to what you have achieved Mark, I do think it is over the top though, but then again it is your car.
> 
> Just a couple of questions though.
> 
> Do you drive your car regularly? if so how often?
> 
> How comes you bought another Astra? Why not something else?
> 
> Do you actually enjoy detailing?
> 
> How come the car was remapped without being run in?


The car is my daily drive and in 3 months so far i have racked up 5000 miles...It will do on average 15,000 miles a year yes so not pampered in the garage..

I had no intentions on buying this car when it first came out but i was offered a deal to buy the Nurburgring by a dealership as they had theoretically sold mine before i had even agreed to it...Change over cost for my old one with 15,000 miles on at agreement time and 19,000 when it was actually change over with 4 bald tyres , 15 months old and on the service time was £1700 for the standard car..

Now i am not going to turn that down ..

Do ienjoy detailing? No cant stand it but its better than my other hobby which is Ironing board building.

The car was driven to 2000 miles before remapping and John at Thorney Motorsport would not remap a car with less than 1000 miles on and also will not remap a car that will be run on standard 95 ron...All remapped cars have to be run on 97 or above.

I am a touch confused by your thoughts to be honest because all manufacturers stick stickers and parts on cars to ake them ltd edition its the norm with Renault and most ranges and of course its a marketing ploy because they are there to sell cars and its the no.1 marketing strategie these days....

Why did i buy another astra? Im a moderator for Vauxhall on vxr online so that may be a clue....

Now the 51 layers boght up is sealent not wax.....Why did i do it?? Simple , pure personal reasons , i saw a guy in the states who did 50 so i thought i wonder what the difference is?? I wonder how it applies after 10 ,20 ,30 layers and will it make a difference? I wonder how it affects the look and does it magnify defects , the answers and questions go on an on and on.....Just look at 90% of posts on here and anyone who loves detailing will be asking and testing out theories and multi layering different waxes and systems to see what the answers are and what they would class as teir holy grail for looks on their individual paintwork or car...

This should answer your question , i did it to see what would happena and to give the car the ultimate protection as Vauxhall paint chips easily...

After 6 layers it made zero difference but i wasnt giving up as i thought maybe after 20 or so it will layer thickly and magnify but it didnt....Am i glad i did it?? Yes absolutely because i set my self a goal and spoke to Sal Zaino and told him what i was going so i was pleased with the way zaino gave my car a fantastic look,,,,,,I then spoke to Miracle and said i was going to layer Crystal on top so he advised 3 layers which i did....

It was sealent not wax..


----------



## illeagalhunter

You need a girlfriend, this is obbession. Looks great tho


----------



## jatinder

Thanks, just interested really. Not sure about all the layers, but I think a sealant works better with white, as thats what I have used on my own car.

Only three layers though rather than 50!


----------



## patata

an excellent job, VxrMarcs

What vacuum cleaner and accessory do you used? Where I can buy this accessory?










Thanks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

jatinder said:


> Thanks, just interested really. Not sure about all the layers, but I think a sealant works better with white, as thats what I have used on my own car.
> 
> Only three layers though rather than 50!


Wheres the fun in that???:speechles

The attachment is off the semtexed Animal Dyson....


----------



## stevey

first ever post, just read all 26 pages and the attention to detail is outstanding, i'm new to the whole world of detailing and i got some great ideas from this thread on how to do certain things. Do i think it's abit ott hell yes but that's why i loved reading it, i actually started and finished last night (1am) much to the dismay of my other half ha ha. No trouble getting all the pics to load on either of the 2 pages. Been on here twice since i registerd and both times were to read marc's posts on this car and the last car.


----------



## ianking

The Vaux HQ looks cool. Do you have any more pics of the place that you can post up? Did you spot any ineresting motors that are not on sale yet?

I saw Nurburgring 001 at Knockhill on Sunday. It was sitting proud at the Vxr hospitality tent.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

ianking said:


> The Vaux HQ looks cool. Do you have any more pics of the place that you can post up? Did you spot any ineresting motors that are not on sale yet?
> 
> I saw Nurburgring 001 at Knockhill on Sunday. It was sitting proud at the Vxr hospitality tent.


Yes 001 is the demo car generally transported around.... Did i spot any interesting motors , oh yes especially a big yellow American , but can i tell you about it??? Oh no!!!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Top stuff. Another great write-up. Although "your detail is too detailed" type comments made me laugh! 

How are you finding the White paint? I'm not sold on it on any motor, just feel it doesn't show off the cars to anything like their best. 

Would you get white again?

Stunning job tho, hope your really pleased. You should be. Credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## iceman98

mental, that is amazing. i love the engine bay, when i saw the pics of all the parts off the car i thought it mite be abit ott. but it works so well just looks right!!!! loving the ap racing brakes aswell, mate just superb!!!


----------



## The Cueball

Well after losing 3 hours of my life, missing dinner and seriously pissing off my girlfriend, I have the following to add to this marathon (or is it now a snicker) post:

a) I don't like Astras
b) I think you are mental
c) Your attention to detail hurts my head
d) I think you are mental
e) I like your Astra (but will not be rushing out to buy one!!)
f) Carry on with the posts
g) I think you are mental
h) I hope other 'non detailers' think you are stupid/waste of time etc because we are all different in our own little ways and you clearly have a higher appeciation for details than most
i) 55 layers would have been better IMO...but if you want to cut corners....
j) I think you are mental (but in a good way)

Now I am away to get dinner, buy some garage flowers and try to win my girlfriend back!!!!

Great work, superb post, keep it up...

All haters - get to f**k and stop saying that you will no longer read the post, then make another comment, and another comment.......(and no doubt comment on this post, although you are "no longer reading the post")

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sandro

wicked! the engine bay is inspiring! so's the rest mind you, but i really like the engine


----------



## Eliot Ness

Wow! I'm at a loss for words. This was the best documentation I have seen. You might have went OTT on this but you did an extremely fantastic job! Now go and enjoy that car...... you deserve it! 

Someday you'll have to tell us how often you go into the garage at night just to sit in it and listen to the sound system


----------



## gt5500

Well I agee with most people here I think the diagnosis is you're mental!! anyway good job and I absolutely love that Burg edition. I may see you in it some time as I am from Whitstable in kent. I have seen the T888 around that you detailed and there is a Burg going around as well, I think its a guy from perry's. One thing that bugs me though, you are obviuosly obsessed with detailing, well I have a similar affliction to ICE. Whilst your install is spotless and factory fit, why have you used the standard door speaker locations?. A vastly better sound can be achieved by aiming the speakers properly by using some custom door pods. I am guessing its a case of not wanting to mod any of the interior for warranty reasons or whatever. Its just a shame to see such quality equipment not working to its full potential (god is my ocd showing through as well?). Other then that its a great job.


----------



## chris-gts

You are an inspiration! I've just sat here for an hour checking this thread out, also receiving a disiplinary at work but i dont care this was worth it and i have 6 weeks left! Kudos to you!


----------



## 190Evoluzione

An impressive write-up, exceptional detailing skills (as always!) and an obvious devotion to your new toy.
I know DW is proud of its incredibly civilised atmosphere, and I have no wish to compromise that, but after over 20 pages of backslapping I need to be brutally honest with you.

Detailing aside, I think you have gone down entirely the wrong route with regards to your engine-bay mods in this car.
I expect to see chromed metal covers on ancillaries inside customised 1970s West-Coast Americana, but certainly not inside a cutting-edge European performance car. 
Honouring the VXR's Nordschleife lap time by adding so much extra weight to the front end is quite perverse (not to mention filling the rear end with MDF) - I don't doubt that the Remap has helped retain the original car's levels of performance.

In short, I really think you should have chosen Carbon over Chrome, or not bothered at all.


----------



## titchster

Wow. That is all.


----------



## dsolds

Jeez, major trouser accident here. There are not enough superlatives to describe this. Just off to show the Mrs - next to this I reckon I am almost normal.

One gorgeous motor indeed Sir.


----------



## twhincup

King Eric once stated that you are one of the few people to post that he has the time to focus his attention on, now I know why. Just read that start to finish and had everyone else in the house watching over my shoulder, well done!


----------



## gt5500

190Evoluzione said:


> An impressive write-up, exceptional detailing skills (as always!) and an obvious devotion to your new toy.
> I know DW is proud of its incredibly civilised atmosphere, and I have no wish to compromise that, but after over 20 pages of backslapping I need to be brutally honest with you.
> 
> Detailing aside, I think you have gone down entirely the wrong route with regards to your engine-bay mods in this car.
> I expect to see chromed metal covers on ancillaries inside customised 1970s West-Coast Americana, but certainly not inside a cutting-edge European performance car.
> Honouring the VXR's Nordschleife lap time by adding so much extra weight to the front end is quite perverse (not to mention filling the rear end with MDF) - I don't doubt that the Remap has helped retain the original car's levels of performance.
> 
> In short, I really think you should have chosen Carbon over Chrome, or not bothered at all.


Yeah I sometimes think that then I remember how many scooby's there are on the road that were designed to hack around corners at insane speeds but are being driven by burberry wearing n00bs that never come close to the cars potential. And what about all those supercars that manufacters spend years developing to lap their test tracks in the quickest time possible, yet most of them will be owned by fat rich guys that manage to crash them going in a straight line. At the end of the day the Burg edition as others have mentioned is really just a marketing ploy, I don't think in all honesty Vx ever intended people to keep them just for racing around the 'ring'. And as I think Marc already explained he only bought the car because it barely cost him anything and he got a brand new car which just so happens to also be the best looking astra you can buy IMO of course.


----------



## rich vrs

fantastic thread ive not read all of the comments but im glad to see you do actually use the car daily and haven't just relegated it to trailer queen duty. some interesting results there and youve now made me want to go clean my car today!!! although its completely clean (well maybe not to those standards but still!!!) been interesting seeing some of the comments from other forums that im on and at the end of the day this is your interest and you really have taken it to the limit! the stereo looks fantastic just what im planning currently for my motor.

keep up the good work and i hope you buy another car soon so i can read another thread like this soon.


----------



## bjorke

Amazing work Marc. Great thread


----------



## RobDom

I have to agree with most of the negative comments on this thread. IMO totally, totally OTT and it does DW and detailers in general NO good whatsoever when people read threads like this. OCD of the highest degree, too much time and money, 51 coats of anything is plain ridiculous, I think Marc is trying to be too much like Paul Daulton and is jealous of him, Paul works on supercars - Marc gets Vauxhall's (who's value plummets faster than a lemming off a cliff!)!

The ICE install is fine, looks great, but the engine bay is not right either, too much chrome and way too much writing on everything, I can't even read what the heat shield says on it! Subtle is the way forward, not bling chrome on everything. The engine bay says "_look at me, I'm trying too hard_". The car needs darker 19" wheels to looks spot on from the outside, for what you spent on the engine bay you should have put towards 19's. Your old car looked better.

The entire thread smacks of advertising too - for Paul Daulton, photographers, Zaino, etc. etc. Looking across lots of car forums - just about everyone is pointing and laughing at this thread and what Marc has done, quite sad really.

I've been in car clubs for many, many years and owned plenty of performance Vauxhall's too, plus won trophies for my own cars, so feel compelled to comment! This is all just my own personal opinions of course - if Marc is happy and is proud of what he's done, that's his choice - his car, his money.


----------



## gt5500

RobDon said:


> I have to agree with most of the negative comments on this thread. IMO totally, totally OTT and it does DW and detailers in general NO good whatsoever when people read threads like this. OCD of the highest degree, too much time and money, 51 coats of anything is plain ridiculous, I think Marc is trying to be too much like Paul Daulton and is jealous of him, Paul works on supercars - Marc gets Vauxhall's (who's value plummets faster than a lemming off a cliff!)!
> 
> The ICE install is fine, looks great, but the engine bay is not right either, too much chrome and way too much writing on everything, I can't even read what the heat shield says on it! Subtle is the way forward, not bling chrome on everything. The engine bay says "_look at me, I'm trying too hard_". The car needs darker 19" wheels to looks spot on from the outside, for what you spent on the engine bay you should have put towards 19's. Your old car looked better.
> 
> The entire thread smacks of advertising too - for Paul Daulton, photographers, Zaino, etc. etc.
> 
> Looking across lots of car forums - just about everyone is pointing and laughing at this thread and what Marc has done, quite sad really.
> 
> This is all just my own personal opinion of course - if Marc is happy and is proud of what he's done, that's his choice - his car, his money.


Some serious contradictions there mate, the engine bay looks like its trying too hard yet you suggest he should have fitted pointless 19" rims instead which would ruin the handling and ride?. I know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but there is a difference between saying "I would have done that differently" and saying "you have done it all wrong, whats the matter with you?". To tell you the truth I think all this talk of OTT is funny, lets be honest almost everyone on here is OTT. I have read so many threads where people clean a particular part of a car with 10 different products and then seal it, wax it ,seal it some more, apply some sort of glaze, seal it a bit more then wax it........ Come on DW wouldn't exist without OCD or OTT.


----------



## The Cueball

RobDon said:


> I have to agree with most of the negative comments on this thread. IMO totally, totally OTT and it does DW and detailers in general NO good whatsoever when people read threads like this. OCD of the highest degree, too much time and money, 51 coats of anything is plain ridiculous, I think Marc is trying to be too much like Paul Daulton and is jealous of him, Paul works on supercars - Marc gets Vauxhall's (who's value plummets faster than a lemming off a cliff!)!
> 
> The ICE install is fine, looks great, but the engine bay is not right either, too much chrome and way too much writing on everything, I can't even read what the heat shield says on it! Subtle is the way forward, not bling chrome on everything. The engine bay says "_look at me, I'm trying too hard_". The car needs darker 19" wheels to looks spot on from the outside, for what you spent on the engine bay you should have put towards 19's. Your old car looked better.
> 
> The entire thread smacks of advertising too - for Paul Daulton, photographers, Zaino, etc. etc. Looking across lots of car forums - just about everyone is pointing and laughing at this thread and what Marc has done, quite sad really.
> 
> I've been in car clubs for many, many years and owned plenty of performance Vauxhall's too, plus won trophies for my own cars, so feel compelled to comment! This is all just my own personal opinions of course - if Marc is happy and is proud of what he's done, that's his choice - his car, his money.


Who is Paul Daulton?????

oh, do you mean Paul Dalton of Miracle Detail/Fifth gear fame???


----------



## RobDom

gt5500 said:


> Some serious contradictions there mate, the engine bay looks like its trying too hard yet you suggest he should have fitted pointless 19" rims instead which would ruin the handling and ride?. I know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but there is a difference between saying "I would have done that differently" and saying "you have done it all wrong, whats the matter with you?". To tell you the truth I think all this talk of OTT is funny, lets be honest almost everyone on here is OTT. I have read so many threads where people clean a particular part of a car with 10 different products and then seal it, wax it ,seal it some more, apply some sort of glaze, seal it a bit more then wax it........ Come on DW wouldn't exist without OCD or OTT.


No contradictions at all m8, the engine bay is all for looks (which nobody sees 99% of the time), so adding 19's for looks is no contradiction at all.


----------



## RobDom

The Cueball said:


> Who is Paul Daulton?????
> 
> oh, do you mean Paul Dalton of Miracle Detail/Fifth gear fame???


Aye, him, I got a 'u' wrong, oh well.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I like it... :lol:


----------



## yin

vxrmarc said:


> I like it... :lol:


And that marc is all that really matters:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

yin said:


> And that marc is all that really matters:thumb:


Nail and head moment


----------



## tim

Jesus guys wise up. I havent even read most of the comments here, but I knew from reading it what most would think, nevermind the 'non-detailing' public. 

The fact is, its the most thorough detail i've seen online and i found it a great read.

I agree that your attitude and your wording certainly wouldnt be the way I would have written it Marc, but I know that if I decided to go all out on my brand new car to know it was as clean at the start as I'd like to keep it, I'd have went to similar lengths as you did.

The only thing I can honestly say I dont like about the car is the chrome which is too OTT looking for me, especially and badges, I'd of personally gone down the Carbon Fibre route to tie in with the Inserts, Door Mirrors etc.. And the wheels wouldnt have been my choice. I would have just changed them for another set of white wheels. as a friend has done to his VXR 'ring.

All in all, still an Excellent Thread and a great read. Thank you for contributing, as vast majority don't contribute anything at all! :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter

Not a fan personally but credit due for the effort thats gone into it.


----------



## edsel

Thats Hardcore


----------



## stoneyfordni

i agree with rob , its making the whole detailing fraternity to be analist " whatevers" even mark admits he didnt see a difference with zaino after 7 or 8 coats yet continues to 50 odd coats , the whole thing to me seemed to be a marketing ploy when i sayw, certain banners and T shirts in the background .

Mark, i liked your previous car , tbh i think the nicest pic was one of the first on this thread were you showed your car leaving your ownership , and in IMO i dont see the point in owning a car where its only claim to fame is the lap time on a certain track to be laden down with multimedia equipment is to be frank pointless , fair enough its clean, il give you that but if you passed it on the street , would you say " wow look at 
that" nah , most would only say " ahh , white vxr" 

i think you need to step back a tad


----------



## titchster

^As said, adding the extra weight reduces performance. So spending money on performance brings the car back up to the original, or better, not as good as it could be, but it cancels them both out, so he can have the extra weight, and not loose performance.


----------



## MikeTDI

hats off to what you have done, but cmon you must be **** scared of taking the car out on the road not only after what you have gone through with it but also we can all tell your very very very very very very very very anal so if you see a dead fly on the road you will do all u can to avoid going over it! 

My neighbours think im crazy for all the cleaning I do, god knows what yours must think or say LOL.


----------



## m0bov

Whilst I admire the attention to detail, the time spent and the care and skill needed for this sort of job. A couple of things concern me, (apart from my PC running out of virtual memory cos of all the pics!).

The warranty is obviously voided, with a new car there is often "bits" that need sorting out and VX ar'nt known for there realiable electrics. 
Insurance!!! Hope you told them of the mods.
And, erm, its a VX so pretty worthless after 3 or 4 years, I know its a "special" but its still an Astra. I can't help feel that this sort of extreme detail is best done on a classic with some sort of pedigree or vintage.

Anyway, good job and good luck with the new motor.


----------



## Guest

Awesome I must say. A very good read. No matter what your into and you love doing it, it's money and time well spent. People don't realize that you do things for yourself and like sharing it to the world because your proud of your accomplishments. Peoples opinions are just that. Opinions.


----------



## Dan Clark

This is so impressive!! Excellent work.

I'm actually speechless....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think one thing everybody is really forgetting here is the money side of things...

I have visions that everybody thinks i spent thousands and thousands on this project when i didnt..

Basil cost for over 70 hours work on my ice install = zero.

Lukes cost on fabrication = zero

Protect cost for chroming = trade...

Blacksheep cost for engraving and his superb work = very little ...

These are guys that wanted to be part of it not in it for the money and they are now reaping the rewards for it...

I think whether you like the car or not is irrelevant to me , i do and so do thousands of others because i am constantly getting emails and pm,s across the board asking how did you do this or what do you think i can do with this... Its all good in my eyes.... If it makes one person fulfill a passion to do something to their pride and joy then thats not a bad thing..

As for warranty there are no issues here at all..

Vauxhall give a 3 year warranty on their new cars the same as any other manufacturer and when you tune it yes you loose the warranty if they want to be funny if its tune related.....Thorney Motorsport then take over the waranty side for 3 years from the day of tuning and that includes everything right down to the engine going bang which has obvioulsy never happened to this date... This is the same on bmw,s and vxr,s... This is where they are different to any other tuner as other tuners only give 1 year so John is confident in the work he does....My car effectively under any situation is either covered by Vauxhall or Thorney Motorsport for 3 years regardless...

The ice install , well cant you say that about any car?? Who ever said i bought this car as a flat out racer?? I bought it because i love the car , the relationship i have with Vauxhall , the way they look after me , the club everything is good for me with a vxr... The weight is minimal to me probably the same as having a passenger to be honest as i feel no difference and having gone down a private test track against a similar spec vxr after quarter of a mile i would say he pulled a cars length on me so if you have a wife and kids in your car everyday id outgun you anyway!!

To say have tuning (which is the correct spelling) or Ice smacks of ridiculous i think... Have a look at Prestige Audio or some of sq+ cars , lambos , bentleys , porkys these guys spend thousands on Ice upgrades with multiple amps etc , are you going to go and say why did they buy the car??? Of course not...

I am totally happy to take all criticism for my car , i love it , so does everyone i have spoken to who has seen it in the flesh and the ice install sounds amazing but to say its a waste is irrelevant because to me why buy a car to strip it out to make it faster as some do when you can just buy a faster car???? Go figure??

Thankyou for the kind comments guys....


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Good post. The main thing is that it is to your taste and that is all that matters. I think some have forgot a golden rule of DW:

*If you've got nothing nice to say, don't say it"*

This seems to be missing in a number of threads recently.

If we all had the same taste DW would be pretty boring.


----------



## petenaud

I dont like the car, and its way way way ott.

But

Good on ya Mark, the world needs nutters like you. No its not my cup of tea, but each to their own and what the hell, if your going to do it, well go for it. Sets a benchmark.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I think the moderators do a very very good job on here to be honest better than most forums...I personally dont get upset by negatives and never have but i can understand the moderation as many would probably sit in the garage and cry....I wont i have just been and stuck a layer on the car ...:argie:


----------



## Neil_S

Thanks Marc, we do try, we have tried to draw a line between the thoroughly pathetic snipes and people providing feedback and not sniping.

I'm sure Marc has got thick skin and he knows that we won't stand for any stupid comments.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

If i couldnt take criticism i wouldnt have detailed a Dyson...


----------



## petenaud

vxrmarc said:


> If i couldnt take criticism i wouldnt have detailed a Dyson...


pics please lol


----------



## gt5500

The funniest thing about this thread is all the people that really believe that the Burg edition is a true track car. Its just laughable really, if it was really designed as a track car do you not think it would be stripped out, would have racing seats not heavy leather seats, it would have massive great big brakes, fully adjustable suspension..... As far as I can tell it has a tuned exhaust, light alloys, 2mm wider track, white paint, chequer strip. Its a nice car no doubt and it will stand out from a standard VXR mainly due to the colour, stripe and the ridiculously loud exhaust. But at the end of the day most of us realise that the ring thing is just a bit of jumping on the bandwagon marketing. Since when does someone have to use a car for what the marketing guys tell us its for, what about all the Range rovers doing the school run? how about all the Evo's round here that are owned by men in their 60's that I am sure have never even hit boost. The lesson here is that people buy a car that they like, not for what other people think of it, or what they should do with it.


----------



## dryle

I have to ask the question, but do you actually do anything but detail your car and the Dyson:doublesho


----------



## Buck

Marc

I read through this thread a few wees back and was impressed with your dedication and attention to detail 

I can appreciate the work that you have put into your project which is way above what I could have achieved, would have had the patience for and would have a desire to do in the first place!

Having said all that - credit to you for this and for sharing with us :thumb:


----------



## Glider

Stunning, hats off to you, fantastic write up. Enjoy YOUR car.


----------



## gt5500

cheekeemonkey said:


> Marc
> 
> I read through this thread a few wees back :thumb:


Hmm measuring time in units of toilet breaks, thats a new one on me, would probably be quite accurate until you had a few pint:wall:sorry it had to be done.


----------



## james_19742000

What can you say, simply amazing, JUST AMAZING, it crashed my computer a couple of times but it was worth it, it really does lift the benchmark for the rest of us.

Excellent work!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Whats the link for the blue VXR please, would love to read that one.

Many thanks for a great post.

James


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thankyou James

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25400


----------



## Guest

well it is a bit ott, but b####y brilliant top class job mark , any one who doesnt like it no need to post snide comment's at the end of the day his car, his money and he aint doing anyone any harm.


----------



## Connor_scotland

Thats amazing mate


----------



## james_RScos

Well time to make a comment, Great work Marc attention to detail 10/10, you know i love detail and this project has bags of it those special little touch's that remove you from the rest in a crowd, weather i be modding or detailing.

Something a good Friend of mine from the RSOC told me and i live by in my project is "your car is your car you build it how you want it and it does'nt matter what others think" the day he said that to me i stopped carring what other thought of my car and did what i wanted, you also seem to have this way of thinking so keep with it......

again great work and if i have missed anything i will be back for a read in the future.


----------



## james_19742000

Some of the comments etc are from people who just dont understand the way that you liek to work, I have posted in this sub-forum my bus, and whilst the detail doesnt come close to this, I do get some similar remarks and derogatory comments )not from members on here, I mean when I go to shows etc etc) all because I have restored it to a livery that it never carried, however my opinion, my bus, my money, my choice, simple as that, and I will do what I like, and you must do teh same with your car, but in all honesty it is an excellent deatiled post and an excellent car.

I saw one at my local dealers a few weeks ago and I was sooooo tempted, as it does look liek a beast.

Regards James


----------



## downesy

Astounding! A truly epic detail and equally impressive write up.

Well done VXRMARC, you have raised the bar, from now on all details will be measured against this.

Now go out drive the bloody thing!!... though not if its raining


----------



## big-daf

ive read this whole thread over the last few weeks and just gotta say marc
that motor is the danglies mate and love the mods :argie:

bet ya peeps would drill me on here if i showed them "HOW ANAL" i am with my ford transit luton :lol: sweet ride and sweet mod`s :thumb:
top trumps mate :driver:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thanks Daf..


----------



## rossdook

That is absolutely unbelievable mate. Your attention to detail is mind boggling! I hope you enjoy your motor now given the work and hard earned cash you've put into it.

That kind of perfection is what most members surely strive for - I'm sure I can only dream.....

I was going to ask for a few pointers from you, as I've got one coming in this weekend, but I'm not sure what to say now. It's gonna look like a right dog now I've clocked yours I reckon!


----------



## mccalia1

Excellent post, it's just fantastic to read a thread which goes beyond a 'typical' detail. I admire anyone who puts their heart into realising a vision of what they want to achieve and actually do it. 

Personally i wish more people posted a detailed online journal of their car transformation

Good stuff vxrmarc, appreciated reader here


----------



## PureKLAS

Wow thats an awesome thread, love the attention to detail, and the going out there to have custom parts fabricated, etc. Keep up the good work.

:thumb:

Quick correction, stainless can be chromed, its just most places don't know the correct procedure, and those that do, tend not to reveal it 

I had a lad come to me with his show winning mk2 golf, he had the alloy rocker cover and inlet etc all chromed abroad, but said he could not find anyone who could chrome his stainless charge pipes, so i sorted these for him. 

Totally dazzled by your dedication to the thread, that is some write up!!


----------



## Trucker Mike

Trucker Mike here from 605racing.com in South Dakota, USA.

This is one of the most through detail jobs, and modification documentation, I have ever seen. It gave me a lot of ideas for when I restore my E34 540i in a few years, as well as for my 08 Silverado and 07 Hayabusa.

Thanks for your dedication to such a beautiful machine. You mods were very tasteful, extremely creative and well-executed. Congratulations, Sir.


----------



## naked_brummell

Stunning!!! :doublesho This is amazing, just read the whole thing... im bloody behind as i din't even realise you'd sold the blue vxr.... this is outta this world matey :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## polsonm87

amazing write-up! lovely car! you have gave me a lot of ideas for my civic!


----------



## n_d_fox

Reading this thread killed the battery on my laptop last night and as it was 01:30 i decided it was time to go to bed anyway... Just had to pick it up where i left it this morning though.

This has got to be one of the most complete and dedicated pieces of work i have ever seen (i'm not calling it a detail because i think its gone quite some way beyond that) !

I'll admit that during the engine detail and correction etc i did think you'd over done it but have to say that the overall finished article is pure perfection IMHO.

Hats off to you for bringing the right people together to create exactly what you wanted to achieve. :thumb: This has got to be the best Astra in the country, its the sort of thing Vaux UK should have on display in a glass case in their HQ reception !


----------



## Maxx?

You have made something very special, its motivating me to get my car into a good condition, but by the looks of things yours is one of a kind :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

another 2 hours reading it and im even more in love now


----------



## john185k

Stunning car, great attention to detail.

2 things though.

As a track focused LE car, do you not feel the amount of dynamat removes from the 'meaning' of the car with the weight.

And I think your car deserves some proper photos taken of it showing the full extent of your efforts.

Well done again


----------



## chromecarz00

*thud* 
thats me from shock at how amazing, detailed, depth, and any other verb used to describe something amazing this thread is.
Amazing job.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

john185k said:


> Stunning car, great attention to detail.
> 
> 2 things though.
> 
> As a track focused LE car, do you not feel the amount of dynamat removes from the 'meaning' of the car with the weight.
> 
> And I think your car deserves some proper photos taken of it showing the full extent of your efforts.
> 
> Well done again


Absolutely with the Dynamatt but its a conscious decision i made and i light the wheels up in 3 gears now so the power i have is more than enough even with dynamatt to be honest and driveing mine and comparing to a similar stage 2 it feels negligable and id say seeing as mine is always 1 person all my friends with partners in car are the same speed so its not a worry.

New photoshoot here and thankyou..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99004


----------



## -Kev-

superb!!:argie::thumb:


----------



## demos

Bravo vxrmarc!

Your dedication to excellence is inspirational. You put your heart and soul into your work and the results reflect it. If everybody did things as well as you do, the world would be a much better place. 

Thanks for taking the time to photograph and document your superb work.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Dont agree with the boot install as i cant see the point of spoiling the hundreds of thousands of pounds they put into the car to get it to go round the ring at a pace only to ruin its balance by this install? I
ts your car and you can do what you please i just dont understand why. Its not about how much power a car has got but for me its more about the corner ablilty of the car.
Other than that i take my hat off to you on the detail very well done


----------



## Rickyboy

So I've just read this all for the second time... it's bloody 2.20am now! Can't remember if I have posted in this thread before but I'm posting now anyway.

Seriously well done on the whole project. Not my cup of tea but I admire the dedication and planning that went into it all - you must be very proud. I love the dash lighting that you had done, I'm considering doing that for my new car when it comes in August (clio 197 lux). Again, congratulations - you have a very unique car and I hope you will keep us updated with any additions you may make in the future.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Dont agree with the boot install as i cant see the point of spoiling the hundreds of thousands of pounds they put into the car to get it to go round the ring at a pace only to ruin its balance by this install? I
> ts your car and you can do what you please i just dont understand why. Its not about how much power a car has got but for me its more about the corner ablilty of the car.
> Other than that i take my hat off to you on the detail very well done


To be honest why not?  I have been alongside other vxrs similarly tuned with their partner in the car and threy are neck and neck. Nothing in it infact the other night i did a tunnel run n london at 1am and the comments from guys running the same power but different maps were christ that car shifts so to me a small amount of weight is better with a fantastic sound system than a slightly lighter car without...


----------



## Paintmaster1982

vxrmarc said:


> To be honest why not? I have been alongside other vxrs similarly tuned with their partner in the car and threy are neck and neck. Nothing in it infact the other night i did a tunnel run n london at 1am and the comments from guys running the same power but different maps were christ that car shifts so to me a small amount of weight is better with a fantastic sound system than a slightly lighter car without...


I understand what your saying its just like i said its all about the handling and the fact the its designed to go round the ring and has been tuned to do that. Its not just about the weight and it keeping up with other cars its also about where that weight is. I just dont see the point to it that is all. ITs a car designed to be driven hard.

As i said before iam not taking anything away from your detail it looks amazing and id be happy if my car was half as clean as yours.


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Hey Marc,what can I say that hasnt already been said.I spent a fair amount of time reading about your escapade and I will just say...awesome....

The VXR looks ace...now enjoy...Cheers Nicko


----------



## Colt Man

thread of the year mate 
thats truely fantastic 
the car and what you have done 

and a fantastic write up (longest ever?)


----------



## SPECKY

Spent ALL night since i came in from work at 4pm reading this !!!

BRILLIANT and UNDINIABLE attention to detail on this motor!

To comment on any part of it would be a waste of time as you know in your heart that its your opinion that matters anyway. 

You have shared with us the most fantastic SUBTLE but EXTREME transformation of your purchase into your "PRIDE AND JOY"

I would personally be very afraid to take it out now in this world of uncaring and sometimes jealous people. 

SPECKY !!!


PS. You have a PM.


----------



## gt5500

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I understand what your saying its just like i said its all about the handling and the fact the its designed to go round the ring and has been tuned to do that. Its not just about the weight and it keeping up with other cars its also about where that weight is. I just dont see the point to it that is all. ITs a car designed to be driven hard.
> 
> As i said before iam not taking anything away from your detail it looks amazing and id be happy if my car was half as clean as yours.


Well to be fair its not like its a proper ring honed track day car is it?, I love the burg edition but its really more a marketing thing then a balls out racer. As far as I can tell it runs more power, different wheels and tyres, different exhaust and white paint. Its hardly like they replaced every panel with CF or stripped the interior out. A well desingned install could add less weight then a couple of passengers so its not the end of the world.


----------



## WaxKing

Hi, It's amazing work! Very impressive.
May I introduce this case to ama detailers in my country by my blog?
Ah... I'm Korean and living in South Korea.
Of course, I'll translate this case to Korean.(But I'm not good at English...-_-;;
If there are any problem, Please let me know it.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

WaxKing said:


> Hi, It's amazing work! Very impressive.
> May I introduce this case to ama detailers in my country by my blog?
> Ah... I'm Korean and living in South Korea.
> Of course, I'll translate this case to Korean.(But I'm not good at English...-_-;;
> If there are any problem, Please let me know it.


Thats fine with me , please send me a link via pm....

Thankyou..


----------



## Cookies

Mark,

I haven't felt the need to post very often in the past as, mostly, other people have more experience and are therefore more qualified to comment but I just had to post a quick coupe of lines to congratulate you on a fantastic, incredble, stunning, passionate job.

The thread and comments conjured up quite a few emotions as i simply didn't understand any of the negativity being sent your way.

Like many of the other forum members here, i would just love to have the time, money and pure genius to do a job anything like the one done on your Nurburgring #600.

I would consider myself to be a fairly committed detailer (the neighbours think so anyhoo!) but have never had the luxury of being in a position where i could 'peel the wrapper off a brand new car' - this has left me with the constant battle of trying to address and correct the carelessness of previous owners, perfection being strived for but never quite achieved due to a blemish here, chip there etc.

What you have done is make what the dealers would have us all believe to be perfect exactly that - perfect. The individuality of your car is what makes it yours - no other Nurburgring will be quite as good, or even quite the same due to you putting something of your personality in your stunning car.

Inspirational!

Cookies


----------



## smitchell1

All i can say is WOW!! The dedication to this is second to none. Im very jelous!!


----------



## ivan

very very nice, not a vauxhall fan, but admire such dedication, and................if I had the money, the time and the inclination I'd do exactly the same.

Nice one


----------



## Elliott19864

Saw this at Trax, attention to detail in the engine bay was excellent.


----------



## raine09

I know it takes time so thanks for compiling the threads. And i agree with most of the guys here, dedication is A+++.

Regards,
Laine
prêts travaux


----------



## greenwagon

fantastic 

to me that is the ultimate detail ..ever 


should be in a permanant display at Vauxhall uk


----------



## VXRmikie

Marc..... welll what can i say! the work i must say is inspirational!!! Having the clogs turn in my head, sitting looking outside at my VXR, thinking engine bay, boot, interior etc.... but setting myself the challenge of possibly going 52 layers! 


time to go and start....... lol

fantastic work marc!!!! seriously!


----------



## Leemack

WOW

Well done mate, that looks amazing !!!

Although i got to the ICE install and all the piccies have gone?

Thanks for posting this thread, thoroughly enjoyed what i could see


----------



## dude

hi!

_"Now the car is washed i decided to clay the car off as there has been a case of bad contamination on the Nurburgrings , tiny orange fallout spots not uncommon on new white cars but hard enough to remove without clay...Polyclay used today"_

do you know the origin of the orange fallout spots ?

who is the man who works with you ?

thnaks


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Orange contamination could be a number of things like industrial fallout , docks , a mixture of things but is usual on most cars but very evident on white.

Which person are you on about and why?


----------



## alan_mcc

I had a bit of orange fallout on the car - using CYC ultra fine detail clay it took a bit to remove it tbh.

was a reasonable chunk aswell!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Every single Nurburgring ive seen has these spots on and KW,s new white RS Focus , i think its unavoidable really , luckily they will come off but a bugger once the car has been detailed and have to clay again.


----------



## Brazo

I have taken these spots off a new Nurburgring too!!


----------



## alan_mcc

Hows the 'burg nowadays marc? and is this your only car?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

to be honest going through a transformation. Ive obviously changed the engine bay now as have gone stage 3 300 bhp and 365 torque so chrome work has changed and new covers etc.

Have now got carbon fibre front splitter and carbon fibre rear diffuser , have carbon fibre rear wing ready to fit , interior is all being made carbon fibre as well as dash parts with defi gauges built in and now have quaife lsd fitted.

Heres my front grill section










Tweeter covers










which will sort of go here










Light switch surround










Front carbon splitter fitted



















Rear diffuser










loads of other bits made and being made and engine bay now



















New chromed header tank Forge made me










and fitted with new battery cover with build spec on










hopefully moving in the right directions ...


----------



## Pandy

Propperly awesome this car 

Stunning carbon fibre work and the engine bay is bling as hell :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Bet it'll be a beast on track then.. thats if you do track it?


----------



## downhuman

You sir, whilst clearly mad, are still an amazing detailer (and OCD sufferer)... £10 to do mine??


----------



## andrewst500

stunning stuff Marc fantastic work love the carbon work,i have just got a frozen white fiesta zetec-s with the mountune upgrade i had no brown fallout on it as ford are covering white cars in a large plastic condom so i here, going down the carbon route with the mountune splitter,mirror covers etc


----------



## Cheesy231

awesome thread, for all the controversy in the thread just look at how many members have said they are only on here because of this. this is the thread that got me hooked, and for that Marc, i thank you

motors looking nice with the carbon goodies, you got the FMIC with stage 3?


----------



## 20vKarlos

this car just gets better and better

Karlos


----------



## tzotzo

Absolutely Stunning!
Great job!


----------



## dito

i love those carbons.. dont mind making me a set like those


----------



## edmac

Wow.........Like the others its taken me an age to get through the lot of this, and it was worth it !! 

The world needs people like you Marc !


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hey thanks for that..

Another update on the car , i will be stripping it all off soon to have a season of werkstat on going sealent route to see how i like it compared to nuba route.

I have received 4 or 5 parts of my interior now starting with my centre console facia , the heating grills will be ripped out and new carbon fibre facia fitted with Defi gauges and pods have been made inplace of my heater vents , im not concerned about not having them as i rarely have them on and testing has shown the outside vents facing inwards combined with the windscreen air channel is ample even on the hottest days , all channeling will be rerouted so the aircon pump etc wont have any extra work to do.

carbon 4" spot pad extra fine compound followed by final finish on 3m waffle then hd cleansed followed up with crystal rock , gauges to be fitted at a later date once all my interior is made.


----------



## M3_GT

Great updates mate.


----------



## A210 AMG

Spent half an hour reading/ looking at pics...

It does seem OTT but if its for advertising your friends companies then hopefully they will do well from it.


Couple of things stuck out from my quick read....a mm mark on the roof you almost rejected the car??? and 50 odd layers of polish?


Hats off for the work on the car and parts of it look good, its just all together a bit OTT for my tates.


----------



## willj

The attention to detail is quite staggering. It amazes me that you did all that to a brand new car. I salute you for your OCD! You most definately have an amazing eye for detail.

As for the few posters *****ing about how DW might be perceived as a result of your post - I just have to say WTF? I mean you people moaning are kidding me right? This IS a site for people who like to clean their cars. It IS going to have a number of members who go to extreme's in pursuit of their hobby. But I have to say: So F***** What?

You think cleaning your car to excess is a bad thing? You shouldn't even be here in the first place if you care about what "other people from other forums" might think. I mean think about just how childish that sounds to begin with.

I can't even believe I'm having to say this. Not here, not on this site of all places.


----------



## Bratwurst

This is surely the finest thread on DW by a long long way !!

Legendary attention to detail sir !!

Truly stunning work !!


----------



## SXI

Simply perfect; well almost if you get a Garrett GT28 Turbo fitted:thumb:

Question; does your exhaust "pop" ? Being a Thorney one I thouhg it might as my mates does and I've not asked whether he's had his exhaust changed or a remap.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

yes full miltek race loud system with black tip , cracked on everygearchange..


----------



## SXI

Nice; he's made a few people **** themselves with his.


----------



## Rabett_Rover

Wow I bow down to you! No words do justice to the the quality of the workmanship!


----------



## danga200

Read this thread a little while back before I joined DW and I also read your other thread with the blue VXR.
As said before, an amazing amount of work has gone into this car. And it looks awesome.

Bit of random question but have you driven through Maidstone not so long ago?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hey thanks and the car was sold a couple weeks ago and the new owner my friend is always around maidstone so yes would have been it.
Clean i hope :argie:


----------



## johnsastra16v

Marc, did you ever do any other modifications before you sold it?

big admirer of your work on it, and loved getting a closer look at PVS last year.
Noticed you had a carbonfibre front spoiler though. 

do you have any up to date pics of any extra mods before it was sold?

*Ignore me* didnt realise you had been updating this whole thread with pics!
i guess i'll go and have a proper look through it


----------



## Maggi200

And are we being treated to a similar rs thread?


----------



## danga200

vxrmarc said:


> Hey thanks and the car was sold a couple weeks ago and the new owner my friend is always around maidstone so yes would have been it.
> Clean i hope :argie:


It was last year, that I saw it lol. But if I see it again I will let you know, grass them up lol.

What have you bought as a replacement?


----------



## Maggi200

danga200 said:


> It was last year, that I saw it lol. But if I see it again I will let you know, grass them up lol.
> 
> What have you bought as a replacement?


A green focus rs with iirc 370bhp from one of his other threads


----------



## danga200

maggi112 said:


> A green focus rs with iirc 370bhp from one of his other threads


Cheers :thumb:
My friend works in PDI for Ford so he probably had his hands on it at some stage lol


----------



## SiBradbury

"Now this I was really upset about, although you couldn’t see it as it was under carpet it was there.....I asked Basil if it was possible to get to this after the ice install was done, so I could get it re-sprayed over as it ruins the white...Absolute vandalism of my car when building..."

Dude, seriously....


----------



## scottg17

Awsome work!  some amount of time has been spent on this car!


----------



## piemp

This has got to be the best thread I have every seen :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Great way to kill an hour off work. Finished my friday off nicely.:lol: Thanks mark massive thumbs up from me:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Why cheers


----------



## ross-1888

one of the nicest, well put together cars ive seen....EVER!!!!!! 

fantastic a good read too imo


----------



## johnsastra16v

im sure Marc wont mind, but heres a couple of pics i took at the PVS this june



















still looking great!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Nice photos , thanks.
The engine is having a transplant shortly , going upto 500 bhp i believe , arrows rods etc , block has been away for strengthening etc , mega cost but will be fun i think. The guys building it are having standalone engine management done for it so it can handle the power , im not sure how it will handle it but good for Gary to push it to the limits and get some more mag features with it..


----------



## PIT

Epic...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thanks mate..


----------



## Mike Hunt

SiBradbury said:


> "Now this I was really upset about, although you couldn't see it as it was under carpet it was there.....I asked Basil if it was possible to get to this after the ice install was done, so I could get it re-sprayed over as it ruins the white...Absolute vandalism of my car when building..."
> 
> Dude, seriously....


Exactly


----------



## W23 AJH

This really is amazing!!


----------



## DavidClark

WOW! Stunning work there, what audio company was that? Couldn't find a name.
Engine covers make such a big difference!


----------



## L4CKL

I, like nic from pride and performance, saw the original blue vxr thread on a modified (boy racer) site and like many others, it inspired me to take my car cleaning to another level and also brought me to this site.

I think the post was fantastic, the amount of pictures were great and a great visual aid to help the read. 

I would love to have the time to be this 'obsessive' about the cleanliness of my car and in the future, I would love to detail / restore a car to this level of detail.

I love this site and there are so many great threads about details and see marc's thread as just another with marc's own take on how he likes to work.

I also wish that marc had offered his blue vxr for sale here first and I would not think twice about purchasing a car from him knowing the level of detal.

Marc, please buy another car and detail that and dont think i could wait another 2 years for another amazing write up.


----------



## -Kev-

SiBradbury said:


> "Now this I was really upset about, although you couldn't see it as it was under carpet it was there.....I asked Basil if it was possible to get to this after the ice install was done, so I could get it re-sprayed over as it ruins the white...Absolute vandalism of my car when building..."
> 
> Dude, seriously....


petty post.
Marc - any plans for a similar detail on the RS?


----------



## james_death

Totally epic


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

-Kev- said:


> petty post.
> Marc - any plans for a similar detail on the RS?


Kev only just seen this sorry , in a word No , ive done everything i wanted with the RS so just enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Calmato

Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## kempe

Amazing work what more can I say! :doublesho


----------



## ben.beesley

Only just seen this after looking at vxr's on the net, its what made me sign up, amazing work!! True dedication!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

We like that!
Glad your on here!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nearly 600k views! Wow!!

Have you replaced the RS yet Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

RussZS said:


> Nearly 600k views! Wow!!
> 
> Have you replaced the RS yet Marc?


Yea we want a million really dont we 

My next project is being delivered in 2 weeks hopefully , just need to buy a few barrels of certain products to push the boundaries again


----------



## ant_s

New project? Cooooome ooooooon?! What is it?!


----------



## -Kev-

sold the RS then marc?...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

-Kev- said:


> sold the RS then marc?...


Yes i just got bored of it , walked into the garage looked at it , posted on facebook and within 4 minutes it was sold i kid you not , guy put deposit in the bank then came down from Scotland and picked it up without seeing it , next day he was in Chemguys buying bits


----------



## -Kev-

not suprised at all tbh 
whats next then or is it secret?


----------



## AbvRS

Just to add to the 40 pages of comments... incredible work and effort, I've just spent the last hour reading through the first few pages and i'm speechless, this is by far the best car/detailing thread I've ever read, the lengths you've gone to for perfection are second to none. with regards to some of the negative comments, I can only think there is a level of envy. Can't wait to follow your future ventures...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

-Kev- said:


> not suprised at all tbh
> whats next then or is it secret?


Ask Kelly @ KDS , hes working on certain parts of it for me as we speak. :argie: actually he wont tell you.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I've just read all the way though this and I'm speechless, I wish I had enough time to go to the levels of perfection you do and the same amount of patience you clearly have to get this amazing level of finish. 

Both the Blue VXR and the VXR Nurburgring look absolutely amazing and the mods have enhanced them further. I'll definitely be following all your future projects. :thumb:

Now it's time for a little rant. It's another 'some people just don't get it rant'. Another one of your Astra VXR write ups has ended up in the Barry Boys 'Gold' Section, For people who don't know about Barry Boys it's a forum full of badly modified cars for us all to have a laugh at, not quite sure how detailing a new car to absolute perfection is considered the same thing? For anyone who hasn't seen this thread most of the comments are along the lines of 'cars are to be driven not polished' and 'why would you bother, it's only an Astra', that's how the comments can be repeated here, most of the actual comments can't be repeated at all, it actually made me quite angry reading it, it was not only the fact that they don't get what we do in the slightest which is fair enough it was the fact that some of the commenters felt the need to be a bit childish and rather crass about it. (rant over, sorry for putting a downer on this thread but that rant has been pent up for some time)


----------



## theshrew

Holly poops mate that is some serious stuff. Cracking job. Bet your Mrs loves you lol

WOW pretty much sums it up


----------



## Ross08

Marc knows what I think of the Burg and of his work, I've commented often enough! This thread never ceases to amaze me though, I must look back at it at least every couple of weeks.
I'm a Vauxhall _and_ Ford man - I love them both and don't think (realistically, Lotto wins aside) I'd ever buy any other make. I do like the RS, but personally I'd never have gone from #600 to it.

Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

The doors are being stripped tonight on my new thingy


----------



## L4CKL

Heavenly said:


> The doors are being stripped tonight on my new thingy


tease.


----------



## Davi

First I just want to say I'm a vaux man too, haven't managed to get one yet but a few veccy B's and astra G's are definitely in my future.
While I wouldn't go to that extreme level of detail on my daily driver, I would hope that one day I could get close to your levels on a show car. Its an amazing thing you've done to that car :thumb: .

Now slight rant time.
I really don't get the people saying its ott. The op's passion is obviously detailing and likes to spend his money on it. I like getting tattoos. drinking, smoking, gambling and going to strip clubs, which I'm sure most of you would also find a waste of money but its what I liek to do.
I also really don't see how this could give a bad name to detailing. The op doesn't detail for other peoples enjoyment, he does it for his own and this is a community for those that feel the same, just the same as you get cigar forums where people will spend a fortune on a single cigar or computer forums where people will spend £250 on a bigfoot NIC. I also highly doubt it will hurt the guys who do it as a profession, after all potential customers will be seeing what can be done and the results it gets.
Maybe if you do your detailing for others opinion and not because you really want to it may look bad but I feel sorry if that's the case as other peoples opinions shouldn't impact on your joys.
Now you can say what you like about me, yeah I'm only 23, haven't detailed my first car yet etc etc but that's the way I feel.

Oh and I actually found this thread by accident. I was looking for the thread that first got me to this site. It was about a black vaux someone had bought as a project and did a load of work on it, but because they spent so much on it I think they only just about broke even or something on it. That thread again was posted somewhere were the people took the mick for being ott but in truth if it wasn't for that thread I wouldn't even know about detailing. Its just a pity I can't find the thread.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ask Kelly @ KDS , hes working on certain parts of it for me as we speak. :argie: actually he wont tell you.


your such a tease marc .



























































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Scrim-1-

Hmm Marc now has a rs4?


----------



## BrianT

could be wrong but im sure i saw a blue oval badged thread on another forum a wee while ago


----------



## gally

I knew there were those special seats even when wrapped up!

Hmm could it be an RS4.. :lol: Tease!


----------



## R0B

Im Gonna guess there going in the new caddy but may be well off the mark,lol


----------



## gally

That would be a shame!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hahahahahaha , suspension designed and made and being shipped from Germany as we speak..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Hahahahahaha , suspension designed and made and being shipped from Germany as we speak..


Does this mean its a German car ????

please tell 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

its up down up down up down shagbus b1tchyness!!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> its up down up down up down shagbus b1tchyness!!!


Not you , i asked about the new car 

kelly


----------



## ant_s

I'm guessing the seats are for your caddy, and the suspension is for a bagged set-up aswel.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

No i dont do Airbags , in my opinion they are just for show but do look nice on slammed VDubs.
Hahahahaha Kelly!!!!! LOL...


----------



## tim

New Caddy :thumb:


----------



## vxrdan

What a write up marc i wish my burg was as good as that mate job well done


----------



## ALM

Enjoyed reading this thread and have been surprised by many of the negative comments. Almost every field of endevoiur needs the few who really push the limits and that's what you have done Mark. Your car, and your work, are to be celebrated.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Thanks , it was fun.


----------



## ashk

Remember reading this 3 years ago that's some thread revival... Top work though. Look forward to seeing your new project.


----------



## victor95

Marc

I remember you and daz from vxronline when i had my arden vxr and u had the Arden and he had the red VXR.

What VXR forum do u guys frequent now? I'm looking to get a VXR again


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hi Victor , sorry I missed your post.
I'm on a few forums to be honest but vxronline is the bestbet.
The car is as we speak at the Nurburgring and fully stripped outnow and possibly going for another feature as what he has done to it is the total opposite of what it was but great in it's own right...


----------



## Miracle Detail

Oh I loved this car!


----------



## Mike Hunt

This is getting a bit daft now, badge engineered shopping car gets pimped beyond its own monetary value wow ....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Mike Hunt said:


> This is getting a bit daft now, badge engineered shopping car gets pimped beyond its own monetary value wow ....


Excellent , thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

I will get the sack if they new how look it took to read that in coffee break that became double lunch hour 

Attention to detail is outstanding, one observation I did make and this is something totally different is, has anybody noticed that the new modern cars are getting a lot bigger is size?? 

Basil is also a true artisan in his work along with your metalworkers and engravers you sourced 

Has to be one the most informative threads for creativity and uniqueness I have had the pleasure of reading.

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## SirFozzalot

Wow.  

I know its an old thread but that is amazing attention to detail. I wish I had the time, skills and patience to go to that level with my car. I think I would be afraid to drive it afterwards though! 

:argie: Love the caps in the engine bay!  Where can you buy something like that? Would love to have some stuff made for my car.


----------



## adf27

This has over 600,000 views!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Doing well isnt it


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

123quackers said:


> I will get the sack if they new how look it took to read that in coffee break that became double lunch hour
> 
> Attention to detail is outstanding, one observation I did make and this is something totally different is, has anybody noticed that the new modern cars are getting a lot bigger is size??
> 
> Basil is also a true artisan in his work along with your metalworkers and engravers you sourced
> 
> Has to be one the most informative threads for creativity and uniqueness I have had the pleasure of reading.
> 
> Many thanks :thumb:


Very True... 
Basil is one of the biggest perfectionists i know and he does everything pretty much underground , doesnt want any publicity for the installs he does and this was probably the only one people will ever see. He has done most of the install in my caddy van although thats way off being finished.


----------



## Scott Harris

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very True...
> Basil is one of the biggest perfectionists i know and he does everything pretty much underground , doesnt want any publicity for the installs he does and this was probably the only one people will ever see. He has done most of the install in my caddy van although thats way off being finished.


Mark - got any pics of the caddy - its bound to be epic :thumb:


----------



## Ross08

adf27 said:


> This has over 600,000 views!!!





HeavenlyDetail said:


> Doing well isnt it


4 years and still rolling.

Marc has a lot to answer for, this car got me 'into' the VXR brand and introduced me to the world of detailing.



Scott Harris said:


> Mark - got any pics of the caddy - its bound to be epic :thumb:


I guess it's a closely guarded secret until it's finished? I for one am dying to see it though...


----------



## vo04lan

just got this months total vauxhall magazine there is a article in there how it looks now cant believe that what was the nicest looking nurburgring i have seen is now striped of all that hard work and now a track car :-(


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

vo04lan said:


> just got this months total vauxhall magazine there is a article in there how it looks now cant believe that what was the nicest looking nurburgring i have seen is now striped of all that hard work and now a track car :-(


Ah i dont think it looks bad , just taken into a different direction by the new owner so thats his perogative and hes done it well with good parts and not driven through Halfords..


----------



## -damon-

looks awesome like that :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan

very true not knocking what he as done it is done to a very high standard i saw it at pvs didnt twig it was same car i just personally loved it as it was but like you said thats is choice lol


----------



## jspeed2

amazing thread and would love also to see details of their Caddy ? :thumb:


----------



## danga200

These threads must haunt Marc of a night time lol.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

jspeed2 said:


> amazing thread and would love also to see details of their Caddy ? :thumb:


Not long , Interior picked up today from the Trimmers sf-cartrim in Colchester. The quality of the trimming they have done is outstanding and glad the recommendations i got to chose him were well deserved. Ive checked every stitch all round the seats as ive used Bentley Leather and thick Bentley cotton so wasnt the easiest to do but looks amazing. Thoroughly recommend his work to anyone as hes getting alot of magazine features now. Prices are very good aswell..


----------



## Trip tdi

The attention to detail on the VXR is on a very high level, great showroom thread, really have enjoyed reading this alot, shows alot of commitment and planning, credit to you Marc :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I had originally come back to this thread to give a small update on my caddy as people had asked and some updates on the vxr.
Sadly this is not the easiest post ive made on Detailingworld but one id like to add here so its not buried away as im hoping it will be viewed from above and forever remembered by those that view it.
The car to me was special , it was built and made how i wanted it but alas like all things in life we move on and someone else takes the role to either simply use it as a car or to sculpt it for what they wanted.
Sadly the new owner and one of my closest friends Gary who purchsed it off me and who had done so much to it passed away last night after a serious accident in an Aerial Atom last week and after a week in intensive care lost his fight for his life.
Gary was a member on here and owned and run Kent-Detailing-services , only as a sideline to his daily job but he loved detailing and i taught him over many weekends and sessions so that he didnt have to keep asking me to keep his car as he wanted it to stay. i remember seeing the green 3m pads shredded to bits and asking time and time again lets get it right for you and we did.
He was a genuine guy in life , a spade was a spade and he would help anyone out if they asked and i asked a few times and he was there for me even if only the smallest thing.
Gary had just started a family with his partner Sian and the loss at this time must be unbearable to all close to him.
He loved this car , changed it as it was intended for driving , many succesful trips to the ring and track days and i became known as the pussy because all i did was keep it looking nice , he did the car proud in my opinion gaining yet another feature for it. It may just have been an Astra but it was our Astra and something we were both proud of.
To an end i hope Gary keeps an eye on this thread from up above , i know he read it once a week to see if people were commenting further on the car or modifications he had made and the fact he was into detailing makes it more relevant i write this in tribute of him.
RIP Gary, a very good friend and someone i admired , my thoughts go out to his family , Sian and Alfie his son...










RIP Gary....


----------



## Scrim-1-

Sad loss, knew gary through mtb top guy.
Rip buddy.


----------



## moosh

Terribly sad news and a tragic loss of such a young man.

Thoughts are with the family, I'm just in shock about this knowing of Gary on Vxronline and the burg build thread he was passionate with everything he did.

Very sad.


----------



## chris_arctic300

RIP Gary will be missed


----------



## JMorty

Best new car detail ever!

RIP Gary


----------



## ben1988

RIP Garry


----------



## Ashtra

rip, sad news


----------



## Kai96

What a thread. Took me nearly 2 hours to read through it all but it was worth it. Amazing car and an insane amount of detail gone into the build. Respect.


----------



## ActionTracked

Insanely amazing to set out and go through all that effort to have the car the way you want it. I totally get this feeling, really was quite taken back at the attention to detail.

Through all the changes the cars always looked right and suited the mods.

Sad ending to an epic thread but too still inspire and teach techniques to weekend detailers like myself is pretty amazing.


----------



## potter88

Such a sad end to a thread that had so much attention to detail.


----------



## Ross08

Over eight years now since Marc shared this epic post and I first saw what became my favourite car ever. Eight years, and here I am reading the thread again


----------

